# Banshee Paradox V3 - 29/27.5 Trail-Hardtail Sammelthread



## NoStyle (13. April 2019)

Ich mache mal einen neuen Thread auf, da Banshee ein altbekanntes Bike überarbeitet rausbringt - das Paradox Hardtail. Die Produktion läuft offensichtlich schon an!

Hier vorab ein paar Infos (Quelle Banshee Facebook). Das Bike erscheint wohl recht bald auf der offiziellen Homepage:
_"Basic Paradox V3 Info:
(more to follow in time with new website, but this covers the basics)
MRSP $849USD for frameset (includes pre-installed high quality Banshee headset, seat clamp, chainstay protector and rear axle. (price varies a bit globally depending on taxes) Frames should start becoming available next month."_

So nach und nach werden dann hier die Infos aktualisiert.

Zunächst die (vorläufige) Geo-Chart:






So sieht ein XL-Rahmen/Bike aus. Hier noch ein Prototyp:





Hier ein L-Rahmen, in der Produktion:













VG
NoStyle/Toddy


----------



## rapidrabbit (13. April 2019)

Ganz schön viel Stack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (14. April 2019)

Das Teil ist ja ein ganzes Stück länger als die bisherigen Rahmen - obwohl sich Keith auf mtbr.com ziemlich deutlich gegen den longer / slacker Trend ausgesprochen hat. 
Bin gespannt, ob die anderen Rahmen ebenfalls dahingehend überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Jussi (14. April 2019)

Boost Hinterbau mit 148mm geht gar nicht 
Somit für mich raus! 
Schade eigentlich, hätte mein Meta Ht ersetzen können...


----------



## psycho82 (15. April 2019)

Sehr cool - könnte man ne geniale Schlechtwetter-/Winterschlampe draus bauen.
Geo gefällt echt gut


----------



## Seebl (15. April 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Boost Hinterbau mit 148mm geht gar nicht


Warum? Weil uncool?


----------



## Jussi (15. April 2019)

Ja genau kaufe immer alles um cool zu sein 
Noch ein Umrüstkit, und was wird aus der Kettenlinie mir non Boost Kurbeln?
Heißt das dann auch Boost Kurbel kaufen?


----------



## Los-Dellos (18. April 2019)

Sehr geiles Bike. Ist schon etwas zu den Preisen bekannt?


----------



## leidermeier (18. April 2019)

Geht meist auch mit non-boost Kettenblatt, notfalls halt eins mit boost kettenlinie

850$ stand doch mal irgendwo

Auf jeden fall echt spannendes Rad


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Infos von Everyday26/Bashee-D-Land Vertrieb (Quelle Facebook):

_"Viele schöne Paradox Hardtails sind heute eingetroffen und warten darauf, möglichst schnell die Trails dieser Welt zu "erfahren".
Und weil es soviele von Euch vermisst haben, auch wieder mit dem Metall Headbatch. 
Auf die Waage geschafft haben die Rahmen es auch gleich: 2400g in M, 2450g in L und 2500g in XL, immer inkl. Steuersatz, Steckachse und Sattelklemme."_






Klasse, mit dem guten alten Metalbadge von einst ...


----------



## flipdascrip (4. Mai 2019)

Gibts auch schon Preise in €?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praTTler (6. Mai 2019)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Gibts auch schon Preise in €?


849€ - ist jetzt beim Importeur im Onlineshop drin.


----------



## Caese (6. Mai 2019)

puh, das ist ganz schön happig, oder sind die Made in Canada? Für Made in Taiwan finde ich 850€ schwer zu rechtfertigen


----------



## flipdascrip (6. Mai 2019)

Find ich auch ziemlich steil den Preis.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Mai 2019)

Helft mir mal kurz bitte.
Ich fasse zusammen:

Ein vollgefederter Rahmen von Banshee (von denen es ja eine ganze Reihe ähnlich konzipierter gibt) kostet aktuell im Sale (!) ab 1229€ (sonst ab 1419€).

Dann kommt ein vollkommen neu entwickelter Hardtailrahmen von ähnlicher Qualität auf den Markt, der halt ein paar bewegliche Teile und Lager weniger hat als ein vollgefederter Rahmen, und wird mit 849€ eingeführt.

Der Hardtailrahmen kostet somit nicht mal 60 Prozent des regulären Preises eines vollgefederten Rahmens ohne Dämpfer.

Und dann findet ihr das überzogen und nicht zu rechtfertigen?

(Nur mal eben ein einzelner Referenzrahmen: Santa Cruz Chameleon = 899€. Ich weiß welchen der beiden ich lieber fahren würde)


----------



## flipdascrip (7. Mai 2019)

Fully? Gott bewahre!
Santa? Bin ich Krösus?


----------



## flipdascrip (7. Mai 2019)

das Chameleon als Refenz…….. da beleidigst das Paradox jetzt aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (8. Mai 2019)

Dann kauf einfach einen in Taiwan gefertigten schön günstigen Hardtailrahmen oder für ca. 800€ einen Hardtailrahmen aus Kanada oder für XYZ € einen Stahlhardtailrahmen aus England und hab viel Spass beim Fahren.

Hier gings glaube ich um einen Hardtailrahmen von Banshee, der kostet was er eben kostet.

Statt hier rumzunölen könntet ihr z.B. auch Keith übers mtbr Forum kontaktieren und euch direkt beschweren, wenn ihr euch fragt warum der Rahmen zu einem solchen unverschämten Mondpreis verkauft wird. Oder eine Mail an Banshee schreiben. Ich fand jeglichen Kontakt immer sehr freundlich.


----------



## everyday26 (8. Mai 2019)

Ich kläre mal kurz auf zum Preis, ganz sachlich:
Der Vorgänger ( Paradox V2 / 2014 ) kam auf 679€ inkl. Sattelklemme zzgl. Versand.
Das neue Paradox V3 hat im Preis inkl.: Steuersatz bereits eingepresst, Steckachse, Strebenschutz, Sattelklemme, 2x Schaltauge und Versand.
Von der Machart ist es deutlich aufwendiger, Schmiedeteile an den Sitz und Kettenstreben sowie den Ausfallenden. Veränderte Wechselkurse und Frachtpreise lasse ich jetzt mal raus.
Wir haben uns lange beraten, wie ein neues Hardtail aussehen soll. Ein Rahmen einfacher Machart im günstigen Preisbereich, oder aber mehr in die Vollen gehen, die Ideen von Keith komplett einfliessen lassen und höheren Aufwand betreiben. Letzteres ist es geworden.


----------



## hardtails (8. Mai 2019)

und wo ist es jetzt gebruzelt?


----------



## everyday26 (8. Mai 2019)

Wie alle Banshee Rahmen seit jeher wird auch das Paradox in Taiwan hergestellt.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (8. Mai 2019)

Welche Größen hast Du vorrätig?


----------



## everyday26 (8. Mai 2019)

Derzeit noch alles vorrätig:
https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/banshee-paradox-v3-frame


----------



## Caese (8. Mai 2019)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> *Dann kauf einfach einen in Taiwan gefertigten schön günstigen Hardtailrahmen* oder für ca. 800€ einen Hardtailrahmen aus Kanada oder für XYZ € einen Stahlhardtailrahmen aus England und hab viel Spass beim Fahren.
> 
> Hier gings glaube ich um einen Hardtailrahmen von Banshee, der kostet was er eben kostet.


Uha, da ist man dem Fanboy auf die Füße getreten - Schlimm, ganz schlimm! Banshee hin oder her, Preise sollten nachvollziehbar und im Marktumfeld wiederzufinden sein. Es gibt diverse Hersteller, die sehr gute Alurahmen im Sortiment haben - die günstiger und auch in Taiwan geschweißt sind. Dabei rede ich jetzt nicht von Dartmoore oder NS (um die 200,-), sondern z.B. von Alutech (vergleichbar klein und mit unumstritten solider Technik) - wo der Cheaptrick Rahmen bei 600,- € liegt. Und Banshee lässt eben auch in Taiwan schweißen, was aber nicht gegen Qualität spricht - also informier dich bitte bevor du so einen Blödsinn schreibst. Also halt mal schön die Füße still du Troll, die Frage hat durchaus seine Berechtigung!



everyday26 schrieb:


> Ich kläre mal kurz auf zum Preis, ganz sachlich:
> Der Vorgänger ( Paradox V2 / 2014 ) kam auf 679€ inkl. Sattelklemme zzgl. Versand.
> Das neue Paradox V3 hat im Preis inkl.: Steuersatz bereits eingepresst, Steckachse, Strebenschutz, Sattelklemme, 2x Schaltauge und Versand.
> Von der Machart ist es deutlich aufwendiger, Schmiedeteile an den Sitz und Kettenstreben sowie den Ausfallenden. Veränderte Wechselkurse und Frachtpreise lasse ich jetzt mal raus.
> Wir haben uns lange beraten, wie ein neues Hardtail aussehen soll. Ein Rahmen einfacher Machart im günstigen Preisbereich, oder aber mehr in die Vollen gehen, die Ideen von Keith komplett einfliessen lassen und höheren Aufwand betreiben. Letzteres ist es geworden.



und hier wird schön erklärt, warum der Preis seine Berechtigung hat. Danke @everyday26


----------



## flipdascrip (8. Mai 2019)

Ach ist das herrlich wie der Stalker gleich abgeht!
Schweren Tag gehabt?
Macht nix, gehst ein bisschen radfahren. Dann wirds besser!


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Mai 2019)

Eure Posts sprechen für sich 
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Tobiwan (17. Mai 2019)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Derzeit noch alles vorrätig:
> https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/banshee-paradox-v3-frame



Wird's auch Komplettbikes geben?
Rahmenpreis ist schon ne Ansage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (21. Mai 2019)

Nein, derzeit sind noch keine Komplettbikes geplant. Wird mit Sicherheit folgen, der Zeitpunkt steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Juli 2019)

Ist ja beängstigend ruhig hier - hat noch keiner Ben Aufbau?


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2019)

Genau, liefert mir mal was zum fanboyen!

Koste es, was es wolle


----------



## gakul (29. Juli 2019)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ist ja beängstigend ruhig hier - hat noch keiner Ben Aufbau?




Den Preis des Rahmens finde ich ok. Klar würde ich auch lieber weniger ausgeben aber so eine Boutique-Marke wie Banshee muss man auch irgendwie unterstützen, oder?
Plus, wenn man den Preis mit einem Cheaptrick vergleichen will, sollte man da noch die Achse, Sattelklemme, den Steuersatz und ein Ersatzschaltauge plus 20 Eur Versand für den Rahmen dazu rechnen, was beim Banshee alles schon drin ist. Und vor allem ist es doch keine Bude "von der Stange". Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und die Schweißnähte sind auch schön gemacht (Fahre auch ein Nicolai und weiß gut was #weldporn bedeutet).
Am Ende lag ich zwischen Pole Taival und Banshee Paradox und habe mich fürs Banshee entschieden. Nach der ersten Ausfart bin ich echt begeistert. Die Optik gefällt mir sehr und es lässt sich echt gut fahren (Die Kurvenhandlung kommt mir bekannt vor, ähnlich dem Prime, das ich vor einer Zeit hatte.)

Hat noch jemand hier eins? Bin neugierig wie ihr es aufgebaut habt 

Hier die Partliste falls jemand wissen will (meistens was ich im Keller von früher rumliegen hatte):
GX1x11 Antrieb,
Sram GX Kurbel 170mm mit 32z
Reverb Stealth 150mm
Vitus Sattel
Magura MT7 (2x203mm Scheiben)
Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker 800mm und 50mm Havoc Vorbau
Pike RCT3 140mm Gabel (neu gekauft)
Syntace MX35 Laufräder
Rock Razor 29x2,35 hinten, Magic Mary 29x2,35 vorne
Ergon Griffe
DMR Vault Pedale
13,2 kg alles inkl. Finde ich gut für so ein Rad in XL.


----------



## Mr.A (29. Juli 2019)

was hat Banshee den neues in der pipeline für 2020? Kann da vllt. der Berhard was dazu sagen


----------



## hardtails (29. Juli 2019)

LukaG schrieb:


> Den Preis des Rahmens finde ich ok. Klar würde ich auch lieber weniger ausgeben aber so eine Boutique-Marke wie Banshee muss man auch irgendwie unterstützen, oder?
> Plus, wenn man den Preis mit einem Cheaptrick vergleichen will, sollte man da noch die Achse, Sattelklemme, den Steuersatz und ein Ersatzschaltauge plus 20 Eur Versand für den Rahmen dazu rechnen, was beim Banshee alles schon drin ist. Und vor allem ist es doch keine Bude "von der Stange". Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und die Schweißnähte sind auch schön gemacht (Fahre auch ein Nicolai und weiß gut was #weldporn bedeutet).
> Am Ende lag ich zwischen Pole Taival und Banshee Paradox und habe mich fürs Banshee entschieden. Nach der ersten Ausfart bin ich echt begeistert. Die Optik gefällt mir sehr und es lässt sich echt gut fahren (Die Kurvenhandlung kommt mir bekannt vor, ähnlich dem Prime, das ich vor einer Zeit hatte.)
> 
> ...



nackten rahmen gewogen?


----------



## gakul (29. Juli 2019)

Nö, ist mir eigentlich egal bei meinem Kampfgewicht von 110 kg. Habe das Rad am Ende gewogen nur weil meine Freundin wissen möchte, ob es leichter als ihr Chameleon ist. Pi mal Daum soll die Angabe von 2500 Gramm in XL  stimmen.


----------



## everyday26 (29. Juli 2019)

Mr.A schrieb:


> was hat Banshee den neues in der pipeline für 2020? Kann da vllt. der Berhard was dazu sagen



Nein, bisher gibt es noch keine Informationen von Banshee


----------



## Erbse73 (1. August 2019)

Looks really hot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (1. August 2019)

Schöner Hobel. Ich frag mich, ob mal wieder was so Hartes wie das Morphine von Banshee kommt


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. August 2019)

was wiegt denn der Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Achse und Schaltauge in XL?


----------



## everyday26 (2. August 2019)

In M 2400 g, in L 2450 g und in XL 2500 g, inkl. Steuersatz, Achse, Strebenschutz, Schaltauge und Sattelklemme. Hier vor Ort nachgewogen.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (28. Oktober 2019)

So, fertig mit der Allwettergurke.
Rollt super. 
Vielen Dank an @everyday26 für die reibungslose Abwicklung.


----------



## Caese (29. Oktober 2019)

Starke Farbe!


----------



## gakul (12. Dezember 2019)

@Evel Karnievel ist dein Paradox auch schon so dreckig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.




ps. Nächste Woche kommt das G1.



LukaG schrieb:


> @Evel Karnievel ist dein Paradox auch schon so dreckig?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 950459


----------



## Evel Karnievel (25. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## flipdascrip (29. Dezember 2019)

Ist was zu spüren von der "vertical compliance" im Hinterbau?


----------



## gakul (29. Dezember 2019)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ist was zu spüren von der "vertical compliance" im Hinterbau?


Es lässt sich sehr bequem fahren ?


----------



## ugglele (16. Januar 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Den Preis des Rahmens finde ich ok. Klar würde ich auch lieber weniger ausgeben aber so eine Boutique-Marke wie Banshee muss man auch irgendwie unterstützen, oder?
> Plus, wenn man den Preis mit einem Cheaptrick vergleichen will, sollte man da noch die Achse, Sattelklemme, den Steuersatz und ein Ersatzschaltauge plus 20 Eur Versand für den Rahmen dazu rechnen, was beim Banshee alles schon drin ist. Und vor allem ist es doch keine Bude "von der Stange". Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und die Schweißnähte sind auch schön gemacht (Fahre auch ein Nicolai und weiß gut was #weldporn bedeutet).
> Am Ende lag ich zwischen Pole Taival und Banshee Paradox und habe mich fürs Banshee entschieden. Nach der ersten Ausfart bin ich echt begeistert. Die Optik gefällt mir sehr und es lässt sich echt gut fahren (Die Kurvenhandlung kommt mir bekannt vor, ähnlich dem Prime, das ich vor einer Zeit hatte.)
> 
> ...


Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist, bzw. was deine Innenbeinlänge ist und wie du mit dem Bike soweit zurecht kommst?


----------



## gakul (16. Januar 2020)

ugglele schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist, bzw. was deine Innenbeinlänge ist und wie du mit dem Bike soweit zurecht kommst?


Ich bin 194cm groß und habe eine 93,3cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin mit dem Rad super zufrieden.


----------



## ugglele (20. Januar 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Ich bin 194cm groß und habe eine 93,3cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin mit dem Rad super zufrieden.


Sehr cool, vielen Dank! Dann teilen wir uns ja so ziemlich dieselben Maße  Bin auch drauf und dran mir den Rahmen zu bestellen..


----------



## Alex0303 (27. Januar 2020)

Gibt's eigentlich auch den gelben Rahmen noch zu kaufen?

Auf der Homepage find ich nur den blanken Alurahmen.
Wie ist hier die Oberfläche?
Gebürstet? Poliert?

Die Geometrie gefällt mir ganz gut.
Bloß die Verlegung der Züge stört mich ein bisschen.?
Mittlerweile sollten die innen verlaufen.


----------



## everyday26 (27. Januar 2020)

Gelb war nur eine limitierte Version, von der nur wenige gebaut wurden. In Größe L ist gelb noch bestellbar, die anderen Größen sind bereits ausverkauft.
Raw ist gebürstet und dann klar lackiert.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Januar 2020)

@everyday26 
Wird es auch Komplettbikes von Euch geben; eventuell auch erst später dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (29. Januar 2020)

Was auf jeden Fall zeitnah kommt, ist ein Rolling Chassis ( für alle Banshee Modelle ). D.h. Rahmen, Fox Gabel, Bikeyoke Stütze, Newmen Laufräder, Lenker und Vorbau im Set, welches dann vom Kunden mit Antrieb, Bremsen, Reifen und Sattel nach Wunsch fertig gestellt wird.
Die Geschmäcker gehen gerade bei Antrieb und Bremsen soweit auseinander, das es unmöglich ist, jeden Kunden zufrieden zustellen. Daher dieser Schritt.
Kompletträder mit oben genannter Ausstattung sowie Sram GX Gruppe und Guide/Code Bremsen kommen aber auch, es steht aber noch kein Termin


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Januar 2020)

Wird vielleicht fürs nächste Modellupgrad angedacht die Züge entlang des Unterrohrs nach innen zu verlegen? 
Oder gibt's die nächsten Jahre nichts neues in der Hinsicht? 

Bei der Kettenstrebe sinds ja schon versteckt.

Sind die Rahmen eigentlich auf Lager, oder werden die erst bei Bestellung nach Europa geholt? Wie lange dauert es dann ungefähr?


----------



## everyday26 (29. Januar 2020)

Nein, das Paradox bleibt erstmal so und bekommt kein Update.
Es sind immer alle Rahmen in DE auf Lager und innerhalb von 3 Tagen beim Kunden. 
Sollte sich ein Produkt nicht mehr in den Warenkorb legen lassen, ist es ausverkauft. Dann einfach eine kurze E-Mail senden und wir teilen den Liefertermin mit.
Beim Paradox ist aktuell nur Gr. L / raw lagernd. Gr. M / raw kommt Mitte Februar wieder rein, Gr. XL / raw ist derzeit auch im Werk ausverkauft und muss produziert werden ( genauer Termin steht leider noch nicht ).


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute,
hat jemand mal gemessen, wie groß die maximale Einstecktiefe für die Stütze ist? 
Rahmengröße L

Würd gern eine OneUp Dropperpost mit 180mm einbauen.
Vielleicht sogar eine 210er.

Hab relativ lange Haxn 90cm Schrittlänge bei 183cm Körpergröße.

Gut, dass der Rahmen grad ausverkauft ist.
So hab ich noch ein bisschen Zeit die restlichen Teile zu organisieren ?


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Februar 2020)

Wollt nur mal "Hallo" sagen...

...ist noch nicht final


----------



## Alex0303 (6. Februar 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 975529
> 
> 
> Wollt nur mal "Hallo" sagen...
> ...



Sehr schöner Aufbau! 
Größe L?

Wie breit baut der Forekaster?


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Februar 2020)

Jup, ist ein L. D
er Forekaster in 2,35 baut ca. 59mm - eigentlich bauen die Maxxis ziemlich genau wie auf deren Homepage angegeben.


----------



## Alex0303 (6. Februar 2020)

Dann hast du vermutlich den letzten erwischt 
Dzt. ist das Paradox ja ausverkauft. 
Gut für mich


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Februar 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 975529
> 
> 
> Wollt nur mal "Hallo" sagen...
> ...



Hallo auch!

Schönes Geländezweirad!
Sag dann irgendwann gerne nochmal Hallo mit nem Bild, wenn es finaler ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1georg1969 (9. Februar 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall zeitnah kommt, ist ein Rolling Chassis ( für alle Banshee Modelle ). D.h. Rahmen, Fox Gabel, Bikeyoke Stütze, Newmen Laufräder, Lenker und Vorbau im Set, welches dann vom Kunden mit Antrieb, Bremsen, Reifen und Sattel nach Wunsch fertig gestellt wird.
> Die Geschmäcker gehen gerade bei Antrieb und Bremsen soweit auseinander, das es unmöglich ist, jeden Kunden zufrieden zustellen. Daher dieser Schritt.
> Kompletträder mit oben genannter Ausstattung sowie Sram GX Gruppe und Guide/Code Bremsen kommen aber auch, es steht aber noch kein Termin




Hi,
bis wann ungefähr ist mit den Rolling Chassis für die V3 Modelle zu rechnen?
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo nochmal,
Immer noch nicht final....


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Februar 2020)

Sieht lecker aus mit Dreck


----------



## everyday26 (9. Februar 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bis wann ungefähr ist mit den Rolling Chassis für die V3 Modelle zu rechnen?
> Gruß
> Georg



Etwa  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Februar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> hat jemand mal gemessen, wie groß die maximale Einstecktiefe für die Stütze ist?
> Rahmengröße L
> 
> Würd gern eine OneUp Dropperpost mit 180mm einbauen.
> Vielleicht sogar eine 210er



Kann mir zufällig jemand weiterhelfen? 
@everyday26  vielleicht? 

Wie lange ist denn aktuell die Wartezeit auf die nächste Lieferung? 
Dzt. online ja ausverkauft...


----------



## everyday26 (11. Februar 2020)

Die Einstecktiefe bei L beträgt 243mm. 
Ende Februar sind wieder M und L vergfügbar, XL steht noch nicht fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (15. Februar 2020)

So, nach drei Ausfahrten mal ein kleines Fazit zu diesem Paradox guten Rad.

Erst mal Paket auspacken und das erste WOW, ist der Rahmen schön - kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht soo rüber. Viele kleine Details und echt schöne Schweißraupen lassen kurz mal sabbrig werden. Gut soweit, dann alle Teile vom Honzo rüber die passend sind und eine erste kleine Einstellrunde - die irgendwie überhaupt nicht begeistert.
Irgendwie vorne viel zu hoch, kein intuitives Handling - war kurz davor alles gleich wieder abzubauen und den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Alte Weisheit: Erst mal darüber schlafen und ne richtige Runde am nächsten Tag drehen. Die brachte schon so ein paar Aha-Effekte - einer davon war, auf jeden Fall ein tiefes Cockpit reinzubauen und eher noch einen Zentimeter mehr im Vorbau. Flatbars finde ich optisch nicht so pralle, deswegen gabs den Nukeproof-Vorbau, den man mit -5mm fahren kann. Dazu keine Spacer unter den Vorbau und nen Lenker mit 20mm Rise. So ist dass Cockpit für mich als Langbeiner- und Armer (also hoher Ape-Faktor) gut passend. Außerdem war schnell klar, dass das bike an deutlich gröberen Sachen Spass hat. Also die Bereifung auf Assegai und Dissector (vorher: Dissector/Forecaster) umgeswitcht.
Dann die Dritte Runde und was soll ich sagen - krasse Maschine. Ich meine es ist und bleibt ein Hardtail, aber wie hungrig und selbstbewusst  man das in Steilstücken reinhalten kann ist schon beeindruckend. Auf jeden Fall eine andere Liga zum Honzo, wobei es auch gerne rumspielt und einfach zum abziehen ist. Sicher ein Vorteil von dem nicht soo flachen Lenkwinkel wie bsp. ein Moxie (Vergleichsfahrt wäre mal interessant) Beim Bergauf-fahren dann gleich noch ein kurviges Steilstück mit Wuzeln ganz einfach durchfahren, wo alle anderen hängen geblieben sind - das nächste WOW.

In Summe ein potentes Rad mit Charakter, das auf jeden Fall bleiben darf.

Hier noch ein Pic:






Ride on
Tobi

P.S. Kona Honzo CR in L in meinem bikemarkt


----------



## Alex0303 (11. März 2020)

Ich habs getan!
Rahmen ist bestellt. 
Die restlichen Teile sind schon alle da.


----------



## Gemini069 (13. März 2020)

Large Rahmen ist angekommen 
Aber weil es so schön ist, werde ich alle Anbauteile noch dazu kaufen?
(Federgabel-Empfehlungen sind willkommen)


----------



## Alex0303 (15. März 2020)

Mein Rahmen ist gestern auch angekommen. 
Wunderschön das Teil! ?
Aufbau soweit auch fertig. 
Bloß an die deppadn Adapter für die Bremse hab ich nicht gedacht. 
Ich hab natürlich die falschen daheim. 

Somit muss die Jungfernfahrt noch warten


----------



## Tobiwan (15. März 2020)

Na dann kommt ja Schwung rein in den Thread. Der Spass wird euch garantiert sein. Ich hab mich inzwischen voll an das bike gewöhnt und fahr kein Fully mehr!!


----------



## Alex0303 (18. März 2020)

Fertig! ?
Leider vorerst nur ein Bild bei Nacht. 





Im Vergleich zu meinem FSI ist es ein Schiff ?
Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt. 

So wie es da steht (liegt) 13,17kg ?


----------



## Tobiwan (25. März 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Fertig! ?
> Leider vorerst nur ein Bild bei Nacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997536
> ...



Und, bist du das Schiff schon gefahren?


----------



## Alex0303 (25. März 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Und, bist du das Schiff schon gefahren?



Noch immer nicht
?
Bisher nur gestreichelt.. 

Seit dem letzten Wochenende krank (Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen) 
Kanns mir nicht leisten auch noch ernsthaft krank zu werden. 
Deshalb lieber drauf verzichtet. 

Am Samstag hoffe ich auf eine Testfahrt.


----------



## Alex0303 (28. März 2020)

Endlich! 
Heute die erste Ausfahrt. 

Das Rad ist genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe! 

Die Geometrie vermittelt mir noch mehr Sicherheit. 
Die 150mm vorn tragen auch einen Teil dazu bei  

Im Vergleich zu meinem XC-Hardtail ist es ein Schiff ?
Durch nichts aus der Ruhe zu bringen, trotzdem agil. 

Bin heute etwas zurückhaltend gefahren. 
Dennoch hab ich meine persönlichen Bestzeiten bergab nur um ein paar Sekunden verpasst ?

Zwei Punkte werden aber noch geändert. 
Der 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau muss weg. 
Sitz noch viel zu aufrecht! 
Und so schön der Thompson Lenker auch ist, die 750mm sind mir leider zu wenig. 
Fühl mich mit den 780mm am XC-Hardtail wesentlich wohler. 

Ich muss mich noch ein wenig an die Dropperpost gewöhnen. 
Hab heute manchmal drauf vergessen ?

Reifenkombi passt so für mich. 

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Tobiwan (1. April 2020)

Da hast du dir ein schickes Bike aufgebaut, Alex!
Bezüglich der Front, Spacer, Lenkrrise: Nachdem für mich das Bike anfangs gefühlt sehr hoch war habe ich mich sehr schnell daran gewöhnt. Die hohe Front trägt sicherlich auch dazu bei, dass das Paradox geradezu die anspruchsvollen Sektionen anzieht! Macht echt Spaß und bringt die Fully-Fraktion vollkommen aus dem Konzept. Ich bin mit dem Paradox eigentlich nur im Matsch oder feuchtem Untergrund gefahren und bin bei allen Sektionen trotzdem nur ganz knapp hinter meinen All-Time-Best-Zeiten(!). Man spürt dass dieses Bike extrem gut austariert ist und das hilft einem sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab.
Tolles Bike, aber jetzt kommt das ABER: Ich bin alt und bekomme Rücken ;(
Deswegen wird der Rahmen (L) wieder gehen. Falls einer von Euch Bedarf hat, dann schreibt mir ne PM. Rahmen wird nächste oder übernächste Woche auch in den BM gehen.

Update: Rahmen ist weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (1. April 2020)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Das hohe Steuerrohr war einer der Gründe warum es gerade dieser Rahmen wurde. 
Ich mag keine Spacertürme ?

Ich werd den Gabelschaft nicht gleich abschneiden. Ab ist ab...
Probier noch ein wenig mit den Spacern herum. 

Der Lenker kommt zuerst. 
Vielleicht reicht das ja schon.


----------



## hardtails (1. April 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Das hohe Steuerrohr war einer der Gründe warum es gerade dieser Rahmen wurde.
> Ich mag keine Spacertürme ?
> 
> ...


aber warum so ein xc vorbau?


----------



## Alex0303 (1. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> aber warum so ein xc vorbau?



Es sind mal 60mm.
Da werd ich mich auch auf die richtige Länge hinhanteln. 
Und er ist zumindest mal positiv montiert ?


----------



## Tobiwan (5. April 2020)




----------



## Alex0303 (5. April 2020)

Heute die zweite Fahrt. 
Bergab die alten Rekorde geknackt ?

Bergauf immer noch begeistert. 

Spacer waren dieses Mal völlig raus. 
Hat gut gepasst! 
Hab heute einen Lenker mit 800mm und 20mm Rise bestellt. 






Der Bock macht richtig Laune ?


----------



## MalcolmX (7. April 2020)

Der Rahmen in L ist einfach superschön... jetzt muss ich nur noch einen irgendwie in die Schweiz holen...


----------



## Geof25750 (9. April 2020)

Bonjour , je vous presente mon V3 custom réaliser par moi même pas encore pus tester a ce jour mais hâte . Merci pour l'acceuil ?


----------



## Geof25750 (9. April 2020)

Bike tchek : fourche Manitou Machete 140 mm, groupe SRAM GX eagle , freins SRAM guide Rs , tige de selle Reverb interne , roue Reverse Blackone , pneu Magic Mary front et Higt Roller rear ?


----------



## Geof25750 (9. April 2020)

Photo de toute la customisation si vous voulez ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (14. April 2020)

Ich liebe das Paradox immer mehr. 
Gestern meinen "Angst-Trail" probiert. 
Mit dem XC-Hardtail immer froh gewesen, dass ich heil unten angekommen bin. 

Gestern so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich noch mal hochgefahren bin ?

Meine persönliche Bestzeit hab dabei ich von 4:04 auf 2:29 verbessert ?
Irre welche Sicherheit das Bike vermittelt ?


----------



## MalcolmX (14. April 2020)

Ich bin schon wirklich gespannt.
Bin zuletzt ein Last Fastforward gefahren und davor ein 2Souls Quarterhorse Ti mit Costum Geo, hab also einen gewissen Quervergleich. Mein Rahmen sollte auch bei der nächsten Charge dabei sein


----------



## Tobiwan (14. April 2020)

Da bin ich gespannt was du sagst; gerade auch zum Komfort am Hinterbau. Ich fand dieses Komfortthema ja Marketinggeblubber aber hart war der Hinterbau gefühlt nie. Mal schauen was du da im Vergleich zum FFWD sagst


----------



## MalcolmX (17. April 2020)

Zum Thema nachgiebigkeit bin ich auch eher skeptisch.
Das Banshee sollte ja auch eine schönen Ticken länger sein im Cockpit (beides L Rahmen). Werde hinten ein Insert fahren damit der Reifen auch nicht sooo voll sein muss.
Das Fastforward fand ich schon immer eher sehr "unnachgiebig", bin es aber auch mit Plus Hinterreifen gefahren und das fand ich Klasse. Das geht ja beim Banshee auch immer noch als Komfortboost. Ich will aber eh eher so 1-2 Stunden Vollgas die Trails hier rundherum durchhämmern, zum tageweise touren hab ich leider mit der Familie meistens zu wenig Zeit...


----------



## Gemini069 (23. April 2020)

Geof25750 schrieb:


> Photo de toute la customisation si vous voulez ?


Gerne / volontiers !


----------



## Feneud (27. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Paradox V3 (vorzugsweise Rahmen) in Größe XL. Bei Banshee wohl seit längerem ausverkauft... Bekommt man die sonst noch irgendwo her, oder nur direkt vom Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (27. April 2020)

Feneud schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Paradox V3 (vorzugsweise Rahmen) in Größe XL. Bei Banshee wohl seit längerem ausverkauft... Bekommt man die sonst noch irgendwo her, oder nur direkt vom Hersteller?



In XL sind die Rahmen derzeit leider weltweit ausverkauft. Ende Mai / Anfang Juni wird die nächste Produktion fertig. Ab Lager in DE werden die Rahmen dann wieder ab ca. Mitte Juli sein, evtl. auch etwas eher.


----------



## Feneud (6. Mai 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> In XL sind die Rahmen derzeit leider weltweit ausverkauft. Ende Mai / Anfang Juni wird die nächste Produktion fertig. Ab Lager in DE werden die Rahmen dann wieder ab ca. Mitte Juli sein, evtl. auch etwas eher.


Alles klar, vielen Dank!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch der verbaute Steuersatz ist? Hab etwas Bedenken, dass meine Gabel zu kurz sein könnte, da sie evtl. aus meinem aktuellen Bike "recycled" wird.


----------



## everyday26 (6. Mai 2020)

Der Steuersatz baut mit Abdeckkappe genau 14mm hoch


----------



## Feneud (6. Mai 2020)

Ok, das heißt für einen XL-Rahmen brauche ich mindestens 140 + 14 = 154mm zzgl. Vorbauhöhe an meiner Gabel?


----------



## everyday26 (6. Mai 2020)

Ganz genau, plus evtl. noch etwas Spielraum für Spacer, falls die Front zu tief sein sollte.


----------



## Andi1975 (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## Andi1975 (31. Mai 2020)

....das Bike ist genial, ich fahre primär im Jura und vermisse die Hinterbaufederung in keinster weise. Genial wie das Bike klettert und wie es runterwill...


----------



## klmp77 (1. Juni 2020)

Könnten die L und XL Piloten mir vielleicht ihre Körpermaße nennen, bin unschlüssig wegen der Größe.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Juni 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Könnten die L und XL Piloten mir vielleicht ihre Körpermaße nennen, bin unschlüssig wegen der Größe.



Bin 183cm mit 90cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Paradox in L.


----------



## Sewerrider (7. Juni 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Könnten die L und XL Piloten mir vielleicht ihre Körpermaße nennen, bin unschlüssig wegen der Größe.



Ich bin 1,86m mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. Ich habe lange Arme und fahre das Paradox in L mit einem 50er Vorbau, das passt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F124 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir auch mal so ein Paradox aufgebaut. Nach der ersten Fahrt war ich schon ziemlich begeistert, Sitzposition passt perfekt (179cm, 89cm SL, 50mm Vorbau, Größe L) und bergab funktioniert es auch hervorragend.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Juli 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bei dem Steuersatz oben ein normales ZS44 Lager verbaut ist?
Bzw. welches gegebenenfalls passen würde.

Konnte das Steuersatzspiel von Anfang an nicht ordentlich einstellen.
Entweder ich hab Spiel oder der Lenker dreht nicht frei.
Oder muss sich das Lager erst etwas einfahren?

Werd schon verrückt mit dem Ding


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Juli 2020)

Doppelpost.


----------



## gakul (4. August 2020)

So Enduro ?


----------



## FranG (7. August 2020)

@everyday26 Wird es dieses Jahr nochmal Paradoxe geben?


----------



## everyday26 (7. August 2020)

Ja, ab 17.08
Die Lieferung ist aber schon fast wieder ausverkauft, ein paar wenige werden es noch in den Onlineshop schaffen


----------



## klmp77 (8. August 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Ja, ab 17.08
> Die Lieferung ist aber schon fast wieder ausverkauft, ein paar wenige werden es noch in den Onlineshop schaffen


Muss man also vorbestellen, wenn man einen Rahmen ergattern will?


----------



## Alex0303 (8. August 2020)

An eurer Stelle würde ich das gleich machen. 
Das Bike ist spitze. ? 

@everyday26 
Gibt's von Banshee auch ein Banner oder Poster für die Werkstatt?


----------



## everyday26 (11. August 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Muss man also vorbestellen, wenn man einen Rahmen ergattern will?



Ja, ist eigentlich nicht die Praxis, in diesem Falle aber unumgänglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (11. August 2020)

@everyday26
Gibt's von Banshee auch ein Banner oder Poster für die Werkstatt?
[/QUOTE]

Nein, leider nicht


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (13. August 2020)

Ist schon bekannt wann die nächste Charge in XL eintrifft?


----------



## everyday26 (14. August 2020)

Ein paar wenige haben es jetzt gerade noch in den Shop geschafft, die Auslieferung startet kommende Woche.
Die nächste Charge wird dann im Spätherbst ( Oktober/November ) hier eintreffen


----------



## Arazi (28. August 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall zeitnah kommt, ist ein Rolling Chassis ( für alle Banshee Modelle ). D.h. Rahmen, Fox Gabel, Bikeyoke Stütze, Newmen Laufräder, Lenker und Vorbau im Set, welches dann vom Kunden mit Antrieb, Bremsen, Reifen und Sattel nach Wunsch fertig gestellt wird.
> Die Geschmäcker gehen gerade bei Antrieb und Bremsen soweit auseinander, das es unmöglich ist, jeden Kunden zufrieden zustellen. Daher dieser Schritt.
> Kompletträder mit oben genannter Ausstattung sowie Sram GX Gruppe und Guide/Code Bremsen kommen aber auch, es steht aber noch kein Termin



N'abend, eine kurze Frage: Ist so etwas für den Paradox V3-Rahmen, sofern er wieder irgendwann einmal lieberbar ist, denn nun geplant? Seit der letzten Ankündigung ist ja schon wieder einige Zeit vergangen. Besten Dank im Voraus, Chris


----------



## Alex0303 (29. August 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> N'abend, eine kurze Frage: Ist so etwas für den Paradox V3-Rahmen, sofern er wieder irgendwann einmal lieberbar ist, denn nun geplant? Seit der letzten Ankündigung ist ja schon wieder einige Zeit vergangen. Besten Dank im Voraus, Chris



Sind schon im Onlineshop, aber leider nur mehr in XL verfügbar... 








						Banshee Paradox 29 V3 Frame | bansheebikes
					

Lieferübersicht: Gr. M / schwarz: sofort lieferbar Gr. M / raw: sofort lieferbarGr. L / schwarz: sofort lieferbar  Gr. L / raw: sofort lieferbarGr. XL / schwarz: sofort lieferbar  Gr. XL / raw: sofort lieferbar Das Banshee Paradox wurde grundlegend überarbeitet. Die dritte Generation...




					www.bansheebikes.net


----------



## Arazi (29. August 2020)

@Alex0303 Aber das ist ja nur der Rahmen. Ich meinte, das sog. Rolling Chassis mit der Option, Bremsen etc. noch hinzuzufügen. Also im Prinzip ein Komplettbike, so wie oben beschrieben. Wäre schön, wenn es vom deutschen Distributor dazu mal eine Rückmeldung geben könnte. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (30. August 2020)

Ca. gegen Ende Oktober wird es wieder mehr Paradox Rahmen geben. Zumindest mit Fox 36 Grip2 mit 150mm bzw. MRP Ribbon wird es das Rolling Chassis dann auch wieder geben. Es empfiehlt sich aber eine Vorbestellung, das Paradox ist weltweit recht stark gefragt, so dass ich benötigte Stückzahlen gar nicht ranbekomme.


----------



## Arazi (31. August 2020)

@everyday26 Danke für die Info. Gibt es denn Preise für das Rolling Chassis? Und wie würde eine Vorbestellung ablaufen, via Homepage scheint das ja nicht möglich zu sein...


----------



## everyday26 (31. August 2020)

Am besten einfach per E-Mail melden, die Reservierung erfolgt unverbindlich. Details sind derzeit in Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 556722 (6. September 2020)

Denkt ihr ich schaffe es mit einem Budget von 2000€ ein gutes Banshee auf zu bauen? Der Rahmen ist ja schon fast die Hälfte meines Budgets


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2020)

PasclSGD schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ich schaffe es mit einem Budget von 2000€ ein gutes Banshee auf zu bauen? Der Rahmen ist ja schon fast die Hälfte meines Budgets



Wird wahrscheinlich auch mit gebrauchten parts knapp. Kommt auch drauf an was du unter gut verstehst.


----------



## Deleted 556722 (6. September 2020)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich auch mit gebrauchten parts knapp. Kommt auch drauf an was du unter gut verstehst.


Ja schon nh Rockshox Pike oder so aber die kostet ja auch schon 700...


----------



## Alex0303 (6. September 2020)

PasclSGD schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ich schaffe es mit einem Budget von 2000€ ein gutes Banshee auf zu bauen? Der Rahmen ist ja schon fast die Hälfte meines Budgets



könnte wirklich knapp werden. 
Je nachdem was schon vorhanden ist. 
Deore Schaltung, MT5 Bremsen, 
Günstiger Laufradsatz.
Brand X Sattelstütze vielleicht. 

Warum keine Yari anstatt der Pike. 
Die wäre günstiger, aber auch etwas schwerer..


----------



## Deleted 556722 (6. September 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> könnte wirklich knapp werden.
> Je nachdem was schon vorhanden ist.
> Deore Schaltung, MT5 Bremsen,
> Günstiger Laufradsatz.
> ...


Jo die Yari habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Könntest du mir ein kleines Setup zusammen basteln? Ich finde die Geometrie halt einfach viel besser als bei dem Commencal


----------



## Alex0303 (6. September 2020)

Als Denkanstoß mein ursprünglicher Aufbau:

RockShox Yari ( mittlerweile durch Zufall gegen eine Fox Factory getauscht)
XT Schaltung
SLX Kurbel und Kassette
DT Swiss M1900 Laufradsatz
Maxxis Rekon 2,6" und Rekon Race 2,35" (eher leichte Reifen)
Brand X Sattelstütze mit Wolftooth Hebel
Magura MT Trail Sport Bremsen
SQlab 611 Sattel
Pro Koryak Lenker 800mm
Vorbau von Aliexpress (bis ich die richtige Länge gefunden habe)
ESI Chunky Griffe
Shimano XT Pedale

Gewicht knapp unter 13kg
Preise gerne per PN


----------



## RealJoe (12. September 2020)

F124 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal so ein Paradox aufgebaut. Nach der ersten Fahrt war ich schon ziemlich begeistert, Sitzposition passt perfekt (179cm, 89cm SL, 50mm Vorbau, Größe L) und bergab funktioniert es auch hervorragend.
> Anhang anzeigen 1074546


Würdet Ihr mir mit 179 und 85 Schrittlänge eher zu einer M raten? Und "blank" oder in gelb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F124 (12. September 2020)

RealJoe schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr mir mit 179 und 85 Schrittlänge eher zu einer M raten? Und "blank" oder in gelb?


Einen kleineren Rahmen als L würde ich nicht fahren wollen, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich glaub zurecht kommen wirst du mit der L auch. Ist aber schon ein recht großes Fahrrad mit beachtlichem Radstand. 

Soweit ich weiß sind die gelben Rahmen schwierig zu bekommen. Allgemein ist das Paradox weltweit wohl ziemlich beliebt, vorbestellen und warten ist da angesagt.


----------



## Sewerrider (16. September 2020)

Hey Leute, 
mein Paradox steht gerade im Bikemarkt evtl. sucht einer von euch oder kennt wen der sucht  
Schaut einfach mal rein. 
Grüße






						Enduro Hardtail kaufen (60 Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht) | Bikemarkt
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 60 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## nippelspanner (17. September 2020)

Sewerrider schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mein Paradox steht gerade im Bikemarkt...



So ein schönes Bike verkaufen? Für ein Rennrad?  Mir würde das Herz bluten!


----------



## Alex0303 (17. September 2020)

Frage an @everyday26 
Muss ich die ISCG05 Aufnahme eigentlich montieren, oder kann ich die einfach weglassen, wenn ich keinen Bashguard habe?

Hatte sie bisher nicht verbaut und auch keinerlei Probleme mit der Kurbel. 
Heute hab ich aber was anderes gehört. 
Bin nun etwas verunsichert.


----------



## everyday26 (17. September 2020)

Nein, die ISCG Aufnahme muss nicht verbaut werden. Wichtig zu prüfen ist aber, dass die Kurbel kein Spiel hat. Bei Race Face und neuen Sram DUB bzw. Shimano Kurbeln mit dem Vorspannring kein Problem. Bei älteren Kurbeln sollte man dann evtl. einen dünnen Spacer zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen packen.


----------



## Sewerrider (18. September 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> So ein schönes Bike verkaufen? Für ein Rennrad?  Mir würde das Herz bluten!


Schöne Räder kommen und gehen, die Freude am fahren bleibt jedoch bestehen ?


----------



## Deleted 556722 (20. September 2020)

Was wäre noch eine Alternative zu dem Banshee Paradox V3 für weniger Geld?


----------



## klmp77 (20. September 2020)

PasclSGD schrieb:


> Was wäre noch eine Alternative zu dem Banshee Paradox V3 für weniger Geld?



Schmeiß doch mal Google an...


----------



## PaddyKN (30. September 2020)

Würdet ihr bei 175cm Körperlänge und ca 81-82 cm Schrittlänge eher den M oder L Rahmen wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (30. September 2020)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei 175cm Körperlänge und ca 81-82 cm Schrittlänge eher den M oder L Rahmen wählen?



Würde bei den Maßen eher M nehmen. 
Banshee gibt das Paradox in L zwar ab 175cm an. 
Aber das Sitzrohr ist gleich mal 3cm länger gegenüber dem M. 

Dazu ist es mMn ein ziemliches Schiff 😅
Bin 183 mit 90cm Schrittlänge. 
Habs in L genommen. Passt super.


----------



## PaddyKN (30. September 2020)

OK, danke dir


----------



## everyday26 (30. September 2020)

Bei 1,75m würde ich auch zu Größe M raten


----------



## PaddyKN (30. September 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Bei 1,75m würde ich auch zu Größe M raten



Danke dir. Wie schaut es mit der Lieferbarkeit des M Rahmens aus? Geht da dieses Jahr noch was? 

Grüße


----------



## everyday26 (1. Oktober 2020)

Mitte bis Ende November kommt Nachschub


----------



## PaddyKN (1. Oktober 2020)

Oh, das würde ja noch passen. Wie/Wo kann man denn am besten bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (1. Oktober 2020)

Entweder hier, sobald die Rahmen wieder lagernd sind: https://www.bansheebikes.net/paradox-29-v3
Oder einfach unverbindlich reservieren per E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hier muss es auch noch rein.. 

Hab meinem Paradox ein paar Upgrades von Chris King spendiert...


----------



## bely (20. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Sehen eure Sitzrohre auch so aus? 

Bei meinem neuen V3 XL Rahmen penetriert quasi die Schweissnahtraube von dem gebogenen gusset ins Sitzrohr und wirkt dort wie eine Falz, die meine Sattelstütze zerkratzt.
Nach Rückfrage bei meinem Händler wird das als normal abgegeben.
Bei meinen anderen Alu-Rahmen habe ich sowas nicht bemerkt.

Besten Dank fürs feedback. VG Ben


----------



## everyday26 (21. Oktober 2020)

Da wurde das Sitzrohr nicht sauber ausgerieben. Ist jetzt nicht wild, sollte aber zumindest nachträglich ausgerieben werden mit der passenden Reibahle. 
Der Rahmen scheint dann aber aus einem anderen Land zu sein, hier in DE werden alle Rahmen vor Versand nochmal kontrolliert und bei Bedarf nochmal ausgerieben.


----------



## bely (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Bernhard, besten Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Stimmt Rahmen ist nicht aus deiner Hand, sondern etwas weiter aus dem Süden. Werde dann mal nachträglich dort anfragen.
VG


----------



## mike79 (11. November 2020)

Zufällig einer der banshee Paradox Fahrer einen direkten Vergleich zum aktuellen (also zumindest der Longshot) Version des Cotic Solaris?


----------



## Alex0303 (11. November 2020)

mike79 schrieb:


> Zufällig einer der banshee Paradox Fahrer einen direkten Vergleich zum aktuellen (also zumindest der Longshot) Version des Cotic Solaris?



Selbst leider nicht.
Der Typ hier hat beide gefahren.


----------



## mike79 (11. November 2020)

Danke

Die Videos kenn ich bereits
Ich mag mein Solaris im Grunde sehr gern, könnte halt etwas verspielter sein. Und wenn man dann im Büro sitzt und denkt denkt denkt.....


----------



## Alex0303 (11. November 2020)

mike79 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Videos kenn ich bereits
> Ich mag mein Solaris im Grunde sehr gern, könnte halt etwas verspielter sein. Und wenn man dann im Büro sitzt und denkt denkt denkt.....



Nicht lange denken. 
Bestellen. 
Hab auch drei Monate gebraucht, bis ich mich endlich dazu entschieden hatte.
Habs echt nicht bereut.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (11. November 2020)

Meine Bestellung für das Paradox V3 in XL ist bereits raus. Nach einem Fully will ich wieder zurück zu einem Hardtail. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Paradox der ersten Generation, freue ich mich schon auf das aktuelle Modell. Nur die Lackierungen waren früher aufwändiger und in meinen Augen attraktiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. November 2020)

So eine Lackierung hatte ich auch am Banshee Wildcard. Sah echt cool aus, war aber Naßlack (keine Pulverung) und eher empfindlich ...


----------



## JayF (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin grad am liebäugeln mit dem Paradox. 
Gibt es hier Leute die das Paradox mal im Vergleich zu nem Stahl HT gefahren sind? Ist der Rahmen wirklich so komfortabel wie man hört? 
Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Justbikesandfun (14. Dezember 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> So, nach drei Ausfahrten mal ein kleines Fazit zu diesem Paradox guten Rad.
> 
> Erst mal Paket auspacken und das erste WOW, ist der Rahmen schön - kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht soo rüber. Viele kleine Details und echt schöne Schweißraupen lassen kurz mal sabbrig werden. Gut soweit, dann alle Teile vom Honzo rüber die passend sind und eine erste kleine Einstellrunde - die irgendwie überhaupt nicht begeistert.
> Irgendwie vorne viel zu hoch, kein intuitives Handling - war kurz davor alles gleich wieder abzubauen und den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Alte Weisheit: Erst mal darüber schlafen und ne richtige Runde am nächsten Tag drehen. Die brachte schon so ein paar Aha-Effekte - einer davon war, auf jeden Fall ein tiefes Cockpit reinzubauen und eher noch einen Zentimeter mehr im Vorbau. Flatbars finde ich optisch nicht so pralle, deswegen gabs den Nukeproof-Vorbau, den man mit -5mm fahren kann. Dazu keine Spacer unter den Vorbau und nen Lenker mit 20mm Rise. So ist dass Cockpit für mich als Langbeiner- und Armer (also hoher Ape-Faktor) gut passend. Außerdem war schnell klar, dass das bike an deutlich gröberen Sachen Spass hat. Also die Bereifung auf Assegai und Dissector (vorher: Dissector/Forecaster) umgeswitcht.
> ...


Wie viel offset und Federweg hat die verbaute Gabel? Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich meins mit 140 o. 150mm Federweg aufbauen soll.


----------



## Justbikesandfun (22. Dezember 2020)

Servus,

kann mir jemand mitteilen, was die max. Kettenblattgröße für das Paradox V3 ist?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## klmp77 (22. Dezember 2020)

Justbikesandfun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand mitteilen, was die max. Kettenblattgröße für das Paradox V3 ist?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Ich fahre 34, planst Du was grösseres zu fahren?


----------



## Justbikesandfun (23. Dezember 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Ich fahre 34, planst Du was grösseres zu fahren?


Ja, eventuell 36. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es passt.


----------



## everyday26 (24. Dezember 2020)

Justbikesandfun schrieb:


> Ja, eventuell 36. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es passt.


Ein 36er dürfte gerade noch so passen. Hängt aber immer auch vom Offset des Kettenblatts ab, je näher am Rahmen, umso weniger Platz zum Yoke an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## klmp77 (24. Dezember 2020)

Mit 34/10 und dicken Pellen reicht mir die Entfaltung für zügiges Reisen.


----------



## sausebraus125 (29. Dezember 2020)

@everyday26 : Mal wieder die obligatorische Zwischenfrage im Paradox Chat:
Ab wann hats wieder "M" ?
Wäre mein Banshee #5, dieses mal für die bessere Hälfte.

Frage an alle M-Fahrer: Wer ist von euch der kleinste? Bike wäre für eine Person 1,70m/SL 80.
Wäre hier ein Paradox in M (gemäßigter Aufbau, 130/140mm) noch passend groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (30. Dezember 2020)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> @everyday26 : Mal wieder die obligatorische Zwischenfrage im Paradox Chat:
> Ab wann hats wieder "M" ?
> Wäre mein Banshee #5, dieses mal für die bessere Hälfte.
> 
> ...



Derzeit gibt es leider noch keine verlässliche Info. Gr. L kommt Anfang Februar nochmal rein, wann M und XL kommen, steht leider noch nicht fest.


----------



## sausebraus125 (3. Januar 2021)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es leider noch keine verlässliche Info. Gr. L kommt Anfang Februar nochmal rein, wann M und XL kommen, steht leider noch nicht fest.


Nochmal zu meiner zweiten Frage, direkt an den Profi: Gr M für eine 170 grosse Person? 🤔


----------



## everyday26 (4. Januar 2021)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner zweiten Frage, direkt an den Profi: Gr M für eine 170 grosse Person? 🤔


 Bei 1,70m passt Größe M einwandfrei


----------



## leidermeier (15. Januar 2021)

Um Weihnachten rum war mir langweilig und da kam der Gedanke - Hardtail aufbauen 🥳

Bernhard @everyday26 hatte zum Glück noch ein XL Paradox da.
hat sich dann doch gezogen und dank sehr winterlicher und Eisiger Bedingungen  gabs dann heute die erste Fahrt.
Was ein Spaßiges Gerät!
N spezl hat mir freundlicherweise Spikes geliehen was auch ne neue und amüsante Erfahrung ist.


----------



## Alex0303 (15. Januar 2021)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Um Weihnachten rum war mir langweilig und da kam der Gedanke - Hardtail aufbauen 🥳
> 
> Bernhard @everyday26 hatte zum Glück noch ein XL Paradox da.
> hat sich dann doch gezogen und dank sehr winterlicher und Eisiger Bedingungen  gabs dann heute die erste Fahrt.
> ...


Wirst viel Freude mit dem neuen Spielzeug haben  

Wart erst mal ab, bis der Schnee weg ist


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Februar 2021)

Gude
Ist denn schon bekannt wann die Rahmen wieder auf Lager sind? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (6. Februar 2021)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> So, nach drei Ausfahrten mal ein kleines Fazit zu diesem Paradox guten Rad.
> 
> Erst mal Paket auspacken und das erste WOW, ist der Rahmen schön - kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht soo rüber. Viele kleine Details und echt schöne Schweißraupen lassen kurz mal sabbrig werden. Gut soweit, dann alle Teile vom Honzo rüber die passend sind und eine erste kleine Einstellrunde - die irgendwie überhaupt nicht begeistert.
> Irgendwie vorne viel zu hoch, kein intuitives Handling - war kurz davor alles gleich wieder abzubauen und den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Alte Weisheit: Erst mal darüber schlafen und ne richtige Runde am nächsten Tag drehen. Die brachte schon so ein paar Aha-Effekte - einer davon war, auf jeden Fall ein tiefes Cockpit reinzubauen und eher noch einen Zentimeter mehr im Vorbau. Flatbars finde ich optisch nicht so pralle, deswegen gabs den Nukeproof-Vorbau, den man mit -5mm fahren kann. Dazu keine Spacer unter den Vorbau und nen Lenker mit 20mm Rise. So ist dass Cockpit für mich als Langbeiner- und Armer (also hoher Ape-Faktor) gut passend. Außerdem war schnell klar, dass das bike an deutlich gröberen Sachen Spass hat. Also die Bereifung auf Assegai und Dissector (vorher: Dissector/Forecaster) umgeswitcht.
> ...


Servus!
Nachdem du ja auch das Transam 29 gefahren bist, würde mich deine Meinung bezüglich dem und dem Paradox interessieren.
Aktuell fahre ich das Transam 29 mit einem -2 Grad Steuersatz (also 65,5 Lenkwinkel) und die Kettenstreben auf maximaler Länge (Federweg 120mm). Fährt sich perfekt, könnte aber etwas länger und leichter sein. Darum würde mir das Paradox zusagen, allerdings maximal mit einer 130er Gabel.
Was sagst du zum Fahrkomfort zwischen den zweien? Ist das Paradox evtl. sogar komfortabler? Das Transam ist mein erstes Stahlhardtail, deshalb kann ich den Fahrkomfort schwer einschätzen, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe.
Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit beim Paradox aus, 2.6er möglich? Beim Transam geht sich ein 64er Reifen knapp noch aus.
Gerne auch Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer Willkommen! Danke!


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Februar 2021)

Hey du, 
Die Transe ist schon länger weg von daher kann ich dir keinen direkten Vergleich anbieten. Allerdings kann ich die sagen dass das Paradox über einen seeehhrr komfortablen Hinterbau verfügt. Reifenfreiheit - ich denke 29x2,6 passt problemlos rein aber das sollte hier noch jemand bestätigen.
Wenn du ein Paradox bekommst dann hol es dir!
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Bananamann (6. Februar 2021)

Ok, danke für die Rückmeldung.
Paradox oder Ragley Big Al, wird schwierig.
Der Reach und Stack sind beim Paradox hald schon gewaltig, da würde das Ragley besser passen und kostet nicht mal die Hälfte...
Ob das Paradox mehr als doppelt so gut ist wage ich zu Bezweifeln. 😬


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Februar 2021)

Bin beide gefahren- ganz klar Paradox!! Wenn man ein rowdy HT sucht bist du damit ganz vorne mit dabei!


----------



## Bananamann (7. Februar 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Zufällig einer der banshee Paradox Fahrer einen direkten Vergleich zum aktuellen (also zumindest der Longshot) Version des Cotic Solaris?


Konntest du zwischenzeitlich einen Vergleich zum Solaris ziehen?
Hat sonst jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden?
Eigentlich wäre das Solaris genau mein Geschmack wenn der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler und die Kettenstrebe etwas kürzer wäre. Fürchte daß es etwas zu lang und zu wenig verspielt ist.


----------



## Bananamann (7. Februar 2021)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Bin beide gefahren- ganz klar Paradox!! Wenn man ein rowdy HT sucht bist du damit ganz vorne mit dabei!


Ok, würdest du das Ragley mehr als Allrounder sehen und das Paradox eher als Enduro? Oder ist das Paradox genau so ein Allrounder?


----------



## Bananamann (7. Februar 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Videos kenn ich bereits
> Ich mag mein Solaris im Grunde sehr gern, könnte halt etwas verspielter sein. Und wenn man dann im Büro sitzt und denkt denkt denkt.....


Das kenn ich, im Winter grübelt man einfach zu viel...😉


----------



## mike79 (7. Februar 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Konntest du zwischenzeitlich einen Vergleich zum Solaris ziehen?
> Hat sonst jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden?
> Eigentlich wäre das Solaris genau mein Geschmack wenn der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler und die Kettenstrebe etwas kürzer wäre. Fürchte daß es etwas zu lang und zu wenig verspielt ist.


Leider nicht. Habs inzwischen aber das Solaris auch verkauft.


----------



## Alex0303 (7. Februar 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ok, würdest du das Ragley mehr als Allrounder sehen und das Paradox eher als Enduro? Oder ist das Paradox genau so ein Allrounder?


Meiner Meinung nach, deckt das Paradox einen sehr breiten Bereich ab. 
Ich habs eher als Allrounder mit mehr Reserve im Einsatz. 
Hab jetzt die Specialized Ground Control vorn und hinten montiert. 

Schränkt bergab etwas ein. 
Bergauf eine Erleichterung zu Butcher bzw. Eliminator... 

Das Paradox kann man schon gut laufen lassen


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Februar 2021)

Kennst du auf Youtube "hardtailparty"?
Schau mal rein. Der findet die Ragleys auch richtig gut aber fährt selber ein Paradox. Finde seine Aussagen zu Rädern/Parts welche mir auch bekannt sind immer sehr stimmig. Deswegen finde ich sein Beiträge in der Breite wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (7. Februar 2021)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Kennst du auf Youtube "hardtailparty"?
> Schau mal rein. Der findet die Ragleys auch richtig gut aber fährt selber ein Paradox. Finde seine Aussagen zu Rädern/Parts welche mir auch bekannt sind immer sehr stimmig. Deswegen finde ich sein Beiträge in der Breite wirklich gut.


Ja den hab ich abonniert, bester Kanal!
Nur Sedona und seine Körperdimensionen passen gar nicht zu mir 😆, muss da also immer etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen aber hat mir wirklich schon sehr viel geholfen.


----------



## Bananamann (8. Februar 2021)

@Tobiwan 
Noch eine Frage. Du hattest ja die neuere XTR Kurbel montiert, war das die 9100 oder die 9120? Die unterscheiden sich ja vom Q-Factor.


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte zuerst die 9100 die so einigermaßen reinpasste. Hab dann auf die 9120 umgerüstet und die hat jetzt deutlich mehr Platz hin zu den KS.


----------



## Bananamann (8. Februar 2021)

Ok danke, dachte ich mir schon daß es da etwas knapp werden kann.


----------



## Bananamann (10. Februar 2021)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es leider noch keine verlässliche Info. Gr. L kommt Anfang Februar nochmal rein, wann M und XL kommen, steht leider noch nicht fest.


Hallo!
Wie siehts aus, kann man demnächst einen Rahmen in Größe L bestellen?


----------



## Schwitzefiks (10. Februar 2021)

Wenn Du es schneller, direkter wissen willst versuche doch mal:
"everyday26" <[email protected]>


----------



## Bananamann (10. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, das habe ich als erstes gemacht aber noch keine Antwort erhalten, darum hier auch noch der Versuch.
Aber vielleicht recherchiert er ja noch...


----------



## tical2000 (23. Februar 2021)

Servus zusammen,
habe jetzt auch ein Paradox und baue es gerade auf. 
Dazu eine Frage. Wie weit könnt ihr den eure Sattelstützen tatsächlich einstecken? Die 243mm, die abgegeben sind scheinen mir bissl wenig wenn ich so den Meterstab hin halte. 
Hab gerade keine da zum Testen. Deshalb die Frage.
Würde gerne eine Oneup mit 210 Hub nehmen.
Danke und Gruß,
Timo


----------



## leidermeier (30. März 2021)

Ich trenne mich von meinem Paradox in XL, seit Anfang 2021 im Einsatz gewesen. Falls hier jemand mitliest der sichs überlegt eins aufzubauen. 
gerne auch direkt mit ein paar Komponenten 
(G2 rs Bremsen, slx kurbel mit xtr Kettenblatt,xtr schaltwerk, intend stiffmaster, transfer 150 dropper, sid ultimate usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (31. März 2021)

Hier mal mein Exemplar...


----------



## tical2000 (31. März 2021)

Und hier meins 

Paar Specs:

Box Prime 9 three
absolute black oval Kettenblatt
Spank vibracore Räder
OneUp Sattelstütze mit Shimano Lever
ProCore hinten


----------



## Bananamann (1. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Exemplar...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1239791
> Anhang anzeigen 1239796
> Anhang anzeigen 1239798


Gestern mal meine erste richtige Trailrunde absolviert und ich fühl mich pudelwohl auf dem Gaul.
Bin zuerst ein Jahr die Sram Eagle gefahren, dann ein Jahr die XTR 9100 und jetzt wollte ich mal das beste aus beiden Welten kombinieren und es könnte besser nicht sein. Meine Shimano Eagle besteht aus XT Kassette 10-51, XT 8100 Kette und einem Alugear Kettenblatt daß mit der Shimano 12 fach Kette harmoniert. Rest ist Sram X01 Eagle. Schaltet perfekt und zuverlässig, also das beste der beiden Gruppen kombiniert.
Die Vittoria 2.6er find ich auch richtig gut auch weil die nicht zu Vulominös sind, perfekt für die 30er Syncros Laufräder ausn Genius.
Gabel war noch etwas straff abgestimmt, habe nach der Tour noch etwas Luft abgelassen, sollte jetzt auch perfekt passen.
Sind jetzt 140mm, evtl. teste ich mal 130mm, Airshaft liegt ohnehin zuhause.
Ansonsten vermittelt das Paradox sehr viel Sicherheit auch oder gerade wenns richtig Steil wird fühlt man sich nie überfordert.
Mein Transition war natürlich etwas flinker in engen Kurven weil viel kürzer dafür aber auch nervöser und nicht so sicher im steilen.
Klettern ist ein Wahnsinn mit dem Gerät, einfach entspannt sitzen bleiben und kurbeln, da musste ich beim Transition immer an die Sattelspitze rutschen und ordentlich Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bringen, das Paradox klettert auf alle Fälle besser.
Stahl find ich im direkten Vergleich vielleicht einen hauch verwindungsfreudiger wenn das Sinn macht, da ist Alu schon steifer wenns um Kurven geht aber rein von den Schlägen und Vibrationen von unten merke ich jetzt nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Ist aber auch etwas schwierig zu vergleichen bei komplett unterschiedlichen Rädern.
Das Paradox darf auf jeden Fall bleiben und mir noch viel Freude bereiten...👌👍


----------



## Alex0303 (1. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Gestern mal meine erste richtige Trailrunde absolviert und ich fühl mich pudelwohl auf dem Gaul.
> Bin zuerst ein Jahr die Sram Eagle gefahren, dann ein Jahr die XTR 9100 und jetzt wollte ich mal das beste aus beiden Welten kombinieren und es könnte besser nicht sein. Meine Shimano Eagle besteht aus XT Kassette 10-51, XT 8100 Kette und einem Alugear Kettenblatt daß mit der Shimano 12 fach Kette harmoniert. Rest ist Sram X01 Eagle. Schaltet perfekt und zuverlässig, also das beste der beiden Gruppen kombiniert.
> Die Vittoria 2.6er find ich auch richtig gut auch weil die nicht zu Vulominös sind, perfekt für die 30er Syncros Laufräder ausn Genius.
> Gabel war noch etwas straff abgestimmt, habe nach der Tour noch etwas Luft abgelassen, sollte jetzt auch perfekt passen.
> ...



Das bestätigt meine Eindrücke 👍
Da ist den Jungs ein geniales Bike gelungen. 

Hast sonst noch ein paar Infos zu deiner Teileliste? Gern als PN.


----------



## Bananamann (1. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Eindrücke 👍
> Da ist den Jungs ein geniales Bike gelungen.
> 
> Hast sonst noch ein paar Infos zu deiner Teileliste? Gern als PN.


Gerne:

Rahmen ist Größe L
Shimano Eagle Mix wie bereits beschrieben
Fox 34 Grip Performance 140mm 44mm offset mit RRP bolt on Kotflügel
Bikeyoke Divine 180mm mit Wolftooth Remote
Shimano XTR 985 Bremsen mit RT76 Scheiben 203mm vorne und 180mm hinten
das ganze sauber mit Matchmaker verbunden, beim Schalthebel Trickstuff Matshi 13
Syncros Revelstoke 1.5 Laufradsatz
Vittoria Martello und Mazza 29x2.6 Bereifung tubeless wechselweise mit Maxxis Assegai 2.5 und Aggressor 2.5 vom Genius
Syntace Vector Carbon 10mm Rise Lenker in 760mm Breite
Answer Vorbau 50mm (wird wahrscheinlich noch auf 40mm getauscht)
Ergon GA2 Griffe
Bontrager Sattel Modell? (wird evtl. noch gegen einen Specialized Phenom getauscht)
XTR Pedale
Gewicht komplett: 13,1kg


----------



## Alex0303 (1. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Gerne:
> 
> Rahmen ist Größe L
> Shimano Eagle Mix wie bereits beschrieben
> ...



"Vernünftiger" Aufbau. 👍
Die Divine hab ich auch gerade montiert. 

Ob die 130 dem Paradox so gut stehen, weiß ich nicht.
Die 150 waren mir auf jeden Fall zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (1. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> "Vernünftiger" Aufbau. 👍
> Die Divine hab ich auch gerade montiert.
> 
> Ob die 130 dem Paradox so gut stehen, weiß ich nicht.
> Die 150 waren mir auf jeden Fall zu viel.


Die Divine ist ein Traum und auf alle Fälle sein Geld wert wenns so bleibt.
Ja mal schaun, hatte hald jetzt ein Transition mit 120mm im Einsatz, das hat mir eigentlich gereicht. Außerdem möchte ich eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum Genius mit 150mm, nicht daß ich noch auf den Gedanken komme das zu verkaufen weil ich es eigentlich eh nicht benötige. 
Ich denke 130mm wäre auf unseren Trails optimal, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen.


----------



## Alex0303 (1. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Die Divine ist ein Traum und auf alle Fälle sein Geld wert wenns so bleibt.
> Ja mal schaun, hatte hald jetzt ein Transition mit 120mm im Einsatz, das hat mir eigentlich gereicht. Außerdem möchte ich eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum Genius mit 150mm, nicht daß ich noch auf den Gedanken komme das zu verkaufen weil ich es eigentlich eh nicht benötige.
> Ich denke 130mm wäre auf unseren Trails optimal, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen.



Das Problem kann man ganz einfach lösen. 
1) Genius verkaufen 
2) von dem Geld ein anderes Banshee kaufen. 
z.B. ein Titan

Damit wäre der Sprung zum Paradox noch eindeutiger 😅


----------



## F124 (1. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man ganz einfach lösen.
> 1) Genius verkaufen
> 2) von dem Geld ein anderes Banshee kaufen.
> z.B. ein Titan
> ...


Genau so sieht mein Fuhrpark aus, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Bananamann (1. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man ganz einfach lösen.
> 1) Genius verkaufen
> 2) von dem Geld ein anderes Banshee kaufen.
> z.B. ein Titan
> ...


Nein, so viel Federweg benötige ich bei uns nicht und möchte ich auch gar nicht.
Wenn dann würde mir eigentlich das Paradox für alles hier reichen aber das Genius darf schon noch bleiben, die beiden ergänzen sich wunderbar und im Winter bin ich sowieso nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs... 🤙


----------



## tical2000 (7. April 2021)

Mhhh. Ich fahre gerade mit 160mm an der Front. 
Muss dann doch mal 140 testen. Bisher fand ich bei 160 nicht viel störend. 

Ansonsten kann ich Banananamann nur zustimmen. Das Rad klettert enorm gut, geht aber nicht ganz so gut um Kurven wie andere.


----------



## Bananamann (8. April 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Mhhh. Ich fahre gerade mit 160mm an der Front.
> Muss dann doch mal 140 testen. Bisher fand ich bei 160 nicht viel störend.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich Banananamann nur zustimmen. Das Rad klettert enorm gut, geht aber nicht ganz so gut um Kurven wie andere.


Mit 140mm gehts auf alle Fälle besser um die Kurven als mit 160mm.
Kann ich dir nur empfehlen!
Kommt hald auch immer auf die Trails und die Gegend an in der man sich hauptsächlich bewegt, welchen Charakter man mehr bevorzugt aber mit 140mm am Paradox kann ich wirklich derbe Sachen fahren, da bin definitiv ich der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## tical2000 (8. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Mit 140mm gehts auf alle Fälle besser um die Kurven als mit 160mm.
> Kann ich dir nur empfehlen!
> Kommt hald auch immer auf die Trails und die Gegend an in der man sich hauptsächlich bewegt, welchen Charakter man mehr bevorzugt aber mit 140mm am Paradox kann ich wirklich derbe Sachen fahren, da bin definitiv ich der limitierende Faktor.



Topp. Dann probier ich das mal. 
Wobei es bei mir erstmal 130 wird, weil den air shaft noch n Kumpel daheim hat.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (11. April 2021)

Ein weiteres PARADOX in XL in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (18. April 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Und hier meins
> 
> Paar Specs:
> 
> ...


Aus Tübingen?! Dann wird man sich bestimmt mal im Schönbuch treffen. 2 Paradox in der Nähe, das ist ja fast wie ein Einhorn treffen.


----------



## tical2000 (19. April 2021)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Aus Tübingen?! Dann wird man sich bestimmt mal im Schönbuch treffen. 2 Paradox in der Nähe, das ist ja fast wie ein Einhorn treffen.


Jupp  

Gestern war ich damit bei Wankheim, dann Richtung Ehrenbachtal und anschließend beim Kressbach runter unterwegs.

Schönbuch ist aber normalerweise Reiseziel Nummer 1 bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muehlhorn (26. April 2021)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Ich trenne mich von meinem Paradox in XL, seit Anfang 2021 im Einsatz gewesen. Falls hier jemand mitliest der sichs überlegt eins aufzubauen.
> gerne auch direkt mit ein paar Komponenten
> (G2 rs Bremsen, slx kurbel mit xtr Kettenblatt,xtr schaltwerk, intend stiffmaster, transfer 150 dropper, sid ultimate usw.)


Bist du das losgeworden?


----------



## muehlhorn (26. April 2021)

Sorry... da is was falsch gelaufen


----------



## leidermeier (26. April 2021)

Jap, ging weg wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## tical2000 (27. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier zufällig jemand, der ein Paradox V3 in M hat, aber lieber L hätte?
Bei mir ist es andersrum und ich würde tauschen.

LG
Timo


----------



## Bananamann (27. April 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist hier zufällig jemand, der ein Paradox V3 in M hat, aber lieber L hätte?
> Bei mir ist es andersrum und ich würde tauschen.
> ...


Nur aus Interesse, wie groß bist du?
Bei mir passt L sehr gut, musste allerdings auf einen 40mm Vorbau wechseln anstatt des ursprünglich gedachten 50mm.
Der Reach ist schon enorm...


----------



## tical2000 (27. April 2021)

Ich bin 1.80m.
Rein von der Rahmengröße passt L schon. Und es liegt satt aufm Trail und fährt sich topp. 
Ich hätte es gerne ein wenig drehfreudiger (man könnte auch das viel starpazierte Wort verspielter verwenden). 
100% sicher bin ich nicht mit dem Wechsel der Rahmengröße  Aber ich dachte, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe...


----------



## Alex0303 (27. April 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.80m.
> Rein von der Rahmengröße passt L schon. Und es liegt satt aufm Trail und fährt sich topp.
> Ich hätte es gerne ein wenig drehfreudiger (man könnte auch das viel starpazierte Wort verspielter verwenden).
> 100% sicher bin ich nicht mit dem Wechsel der Rahmengröße  Aber ich dachte, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe...



Das Paradox ist schon ein Schiff. 
Bin auch 183cm "groß" 
Habs aber auch mit 29" aufgebaut. 
Vielleicht würden 27,5" was daran ändern?

Ich tu mir extrem schwer damit das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bekommen. 
Glaub aber, dass es eher an mir liegt 😅

Einen kleineren Rahmen würde ich trotzdem nicht nehmen wollen. 
Ich sitz jetzt schon recht aufrecht. 
Bin aber auch ein XC-Hardtail gewöhnt.


----------



## Bananamann (27. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Ich tu mir extrem schwer damit das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bekommen.
> Glaub aber, dass es eher an mir liegt 😅


Liegt nicht an dir, das ist tatsächlich so.
Im Vergleich mein Transition TransAM geht viel leichter vorne hoch, sogar mit der längsten Kettenstrebeneinstellung mit gut 430mm.
Beim Paradox könnte man meinen die Kettenstrebe ist 2cm länger als angegeben.
Es ist eben ein reinrassiges Enduro Hardtail, wenns schnell und steil bergab geht ist es eine Macht!


----------



## tical2000 (27. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an dir, das ist tatsächlich so.
> Im Vergleich mein Transition TransAM geht viel leichter vorne hoch, sogar mit der längsten Kettenstrebeneinstellung mit gut 430mm.
> Beim Paradox könnte man meinen die Kettenstrebe ist 2cm länger als angegeben.
> Es ist eben ein reinrassiges Enduro Hardtail, wenns schnell und steil bergab geht ist es eine Macht!


Das sind exakt auch meine Erfahrungen damit. 

Kann allerdings nicht einschätzen wie sich das M im Gegensatz zu L verhalten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (27. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an dir, das ist tatsächlich so.
> Im Vergleich mein Transition TransAM geht viel leichter vorne hoch, sogar mit der längsten Kettenstrebeneinstellung mit gut 430mm.
> Beim Paradox könnte man meinen die Kettenstrebe ist 2cm länger als angegeben.
> Es ist eben ein reinrassiges Enduro Hardtail, wenns schnell und steil bergab geht ist es eine Macht!



Dann bin ich beruhigt. 
Den letzten Satz kann ich auch unterschreiben! 
Das Bike bringt nichts aus der Ruhe. 
Ist mein Bügelbike 😁


----------



## muehlhorn (27. April 2021)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Jap, ging weg wie geschnitten Brot.


Zu schade. Das hab ich leider erst jetzt gesehen… 

ich bin grad auf der Suche nach nem hardtail, das sich auch bergab noch vernünftig bewegen lässt, aber das ist bei 195cm Größe schon fast nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Bananamann (29. April 2021)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand das Paradox mit 27,5 Rädern?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 27,5er Satz zu besorgen und mit 27,5x2.6er Reifen zu testen.


----------



## tical2000 (29. April 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich jemand das Paradox mit 27,5 Rädern?
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 27,5er Satz zu besorgen und mit 27,5x2.6er Reifen zu testen.


Witzig.
Ich habe seit gestern einen 27,5er Satz zu Hause für das Paradox. Brauche nur noch einen Freilauf. 
Da waren 3.0er Reifen dabei. Die probier ich mal. Aber ich vermute, dass ich nicht der Fan von Plus Reifen werde (bin sie aber auch noch nie gefahren).


----------



## tical2000 (6. Mai 2021)

Also abgesehen, dass mir so 3.0er Reifen eh nicht taugen, passen die nicht auf das Rad hinten. Also rein geht es und geradeaus funktioniert auch. Aber bei ner Kurve berührt der Mantel den Rahmen. 
Jetzt probier ich mal Mullet. Hinten nen normalen 2.4er DHR in 27,5". Vorne 29" Assegai.


----------



## metalbks (16. Juli 2021)

Könnte mir netterweise jemand mit einem XL und Bikeyoke Stütze messen wie weit die Stütze komplett eingeschoben noch aus dem Rahmen schaut bis mitte Sattelrails ? Geht sie eventuell sogar ganz rein ?

EDIT : Passt ganz rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scsagf (3. August 2021)

gakul schrieb:


> Ich bin 194cm groß und habe eine 93,3cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin mit dem Rad super zufrieden.


Servus, die Diskussion hier ist ja schon ne Weile her aber ich bin aktuell auch am
Überlegen, mein Neuron CF8 herzugeben und mir dadurch den Traum eines selbst aufgebauten Hardtails zu ermöglichen. Ich bin 1,86m und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca 89cm.. Strecken fahre ich zwischen 20-40km auf Moderaten Trails mit, wenn überhaupt, kleinen Sprüngen. Würdet ihr eher zu L oder XL greifen?
Edit: kann man das Bike als Allrounder sehen oder eher als Bike fürs Grobe? 

grüsse


----------



## Schwitzefiks (4. August 2021)

Ich fahre mit den selben Maßen ein L und taugt mir so recht gut. Allerdings aufgrund zu vieler Räder demnächst im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bananamann (4. August 2021)

scsagf schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eher zu L oder XL greifen?
> Edit: kann man das Bike als Allrounder sehen oder eher als Bike fürs Grobe?


Ein Hardtail ist quasi immer ein Allrounder, du hast gewisse Einschränkungen aber es geht alles damit. Manches besser, manches schlechter.
Welche Größe hat das Neuron?
Wenn L, würde ich beim Paradox auch auf L gehen. Vermutlich mit einem 50mm Vorbau. Ist schon ein ziemlich langes Rad.
XL ist für Leute über 190 meiner Meinung nach…


----------



## scsagf (4. August 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail ist quasi immer ein Allrounder, du hast gewisse Einschränkungen aber es geht alles damit. Manches besser, manches schlechter.
> Welche Größe hat das Neuron?
> Wenn L, würde ich beim Paradox auch auf L gehen. Vermutlich mit einem 50mm Vorbau. Ist schon ein ziemlich langes Rad.
> XL ist für Leute über 190 meiner Meinung nach…


Ja genau, das Neuron ist L. Danke für dein Feedback. Sollte ich mein neuron los werden und das Paradox tatsächlich aufbauen, wird das mein erster eigener  Build..wichtige tips bzgl. Maßen, Teilen etc? Hab schon viele Videos gesehen und schraub an meinem Bike auch selbst aber so ein Build ist ja schon was anderes.


----------



## Bananamann (4. August 2021)

Das Paradox war eines der einfachsten Bikes die ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe.
Steuersatz ist bereits eingepresst, Tretlager ist geschraubt, wenn du sram dub verwendest, denk an den dub eigenen Tretlagerschlüssel zum montieren (hat eine andere Zahnung als die üblichen) und die richtigen Distanzscheiben wählen (sind mehrere beim dub Tretlager dabei).
Ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu beachten, geht echt easy.
Ich hab eine bikeyoke Divine Sattelstütze mit 185mm verbaut, die gibt bei gröberen Schlägen nach. Das ist gerade bei Hardtails ein Gewinn! Außerdem kann ich mit den 185mm schön weit absenken weil ich auch öfter mal auf Dirtjumps damit unterwegs bin.


----------



## scsagf (4. August 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Das Paradox war eines der einfachsten Bikes die ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe.
> Steuersatz ist bereits eingepresst, Tretlager ist geschraubt, wenn du sram dub verwendest, denk an den dub eigenen Tretlagerschlüssel zum montieren (hat eine andere Zahnung als die üblichen) und die richtigen Distanzscheiben wählen (sind mehrere beim dub Tretlager dabei).
> Ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu beachten, geht echt easy.
> Ich hab eine bikeyoke Divine Sattelstütze mit 185mm verbaut, die gibt bei gröberen Schlägen nach. Das ist gerade bei Hardtails ein Gewinn! Außerdem kann ich mit den 185mm schön weit absenken weil ich auch öfter mal auf Dirtjumps damit unterwegs bin.


Super, dank dir...auf was ist bei den Distanzringen zu achten?
Lg


----------



## Bananamann (4. August 2021)

Da sind je nach Tretlagerbreite unterschiedlich Breite Plastikscheiben dabei. Kann ich dir mal schaun wenns soweit ist welche ich verbaut habe.
Beim Paradox ist nämlich so eine iscg Bashguard Platte dabei, die ich allerdings nicht verwendet hab und dann anstatt dieser Platte eine etwas dickere Distanzplatte gewählt habe. Erklärt sich allerdings eh von selbst, musste nur mal die Kurbel nochmal rausnehmen und die Distanzplatte korrigieren weil ich sonst Spiel in der Kurbel gehabt hätte.


----------



## scsagf (4. August 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Da sind je nach Tretlagerbreite unterschiedlich Breite Plastikscheiben dabei. Kann ich dir mal schaun wenns soweit ist welche ich verbaut habe.
> Beim Paradox ist nämlich so eine iscg Bashguard Platte dabei, die ich allerdings nicht verwendet hab und dann anstatt dieser Platte eine etwas dickere Distanzplatte gewählt habe. Erklärt sich allerdings eh von selbst, musste nur mal die Kurbel nochmal rausnehmen und die Distanzplatte korrigieren weil ich sonst Spiel in der Kurbel gehabt hätte.


Okay hört sich logisch an. Hab gerade den Rahmen bestellt...XL ist wieder ausverkauft und bevor L weg ist, schlag ich doch zu😁
Hoffe mal, dass ich die Teile alle bekomme.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge für solide Parts? Will nicht über 2800€ kommen mit dem Build.
Dachte an eine
Pike RC 140mm (offset?)
NX eagle/SLX 12-fach
formula cura 4/ shimano 4-kolben
Dt swiss m1900
Crankbrothers dropper


----------



## Bananamann (4. August 2021)

Offset würde ich immer den kürzeren wählen, also ich fahre Fox mit 44mm offset.
Ansonsten kannst du dich da austoben wie‘s dir gefällt. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und zeig uns doch das Ergebnis hier wenns soweit ist! 🤙


----------



## troymclure (11. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auch Mitglied im Paradox Club. Aufgebaut aus vorhandenem Zeug und dem was man gerade so kriegen kann bin ich bislang zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Optisch gefällts mir richtig gut.  Richtiges Gelände steht aber noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (11. August 2021)

troymclure schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auch Mitglied im Paradox Club. Aufgebaut aus vorhandenem Zeug und dem was man gerade so kriegen kann bin ich bislang zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Optisch gefällts mir richtig gut.  Richtiges Gelände steht aber noch aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1321042Anhang anzeigen 1321043Anhang anzeigen 1321044



Der Aufbau gefällt mir optisch wirklich gut. 👍


----------



## metalbks (15. August 2021)

Sehr schickes Bike.

Mit was für Federwegen habt ihr Eure Bikes so aufgebaut ? Ich hatte meins erst auf 130mm und nun 150mm. Finde das vom Sitzwinkel irgendwie angenehmer. Davor hatte ich immer das Gefühl es ist mir zu kompakt und zuviel Druck auf den Händen.


----------



## troymclure (15. August 2021)

Ich hab es gerade mit 160mm aufgebaut, aber nur weil die Gabel halt so da war. Bislang konnte ich noch keinen Nachteil feststellen, falls doch, wird aber noch auf 150 getravelt.


----------



## Alex0303 (15. August 2021)

Hatte 150 drinnen. 
Hab aber nach 3 Ausfahrten auf eine Gabel mit 140mm umgerüstet. 
Gefällt mir irgendwie besser. 
Kann aber nicht genau sagen warum....


----------



## Gunfire (19. August 2021)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den selben Maßen ein L und taugt mir so recht gut. Allerdings aufgrund zu vieler Räder demnächst im Bikemarkt.



Schon verkauft? Hätte Interesse am Rahmen.


----------



## Bananamann (19. August 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hatte 150 drinnen.
> Hab aber nach 3 Ausfahrten auf eine Gabel mit 140mm umgerüstet.
> Gefällt mir irgendwie besser.
> Kann aber nicht genau sagen warum....


Fahr es auch mit 140mm und finde es damit perfekt! 130er Airshaft hätte ich zuhause aber das Paradox ist vom Charakter schon eher was für 140/150mm.


----------



## scsagf (18. September 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen... ich bin  mein Paradox V3 gerade am zusammen bauen. Jedoch verzweifle ich an der schaltung. Parts sind von meinem Neuron CF8 2021.
Gy eagle 52T..der obere Anschlag lässt sich nicht einstellen und die Gap auch nicht. Wenn ich auf das 52er Blatt schalten will, hängen die Schaltröllchen vorher schon in der kassette.. was meint ihr zur Kettenlänge? Laut sram sollen ja 4 Glieder überlappen bei einem Hardtail wenn die Kette auf dem 52er Blatt liegt und nicht durch die Schaltröllchen geführt ist.
Der Schaltzug ist quasi neu und hat auch gepasst vom Canyon..
Ich wäre euch echt dankbar für Vorschläge!!

edit: auf den Bildern sieht man, dass sich der untere Anschlag gut einstellen ließ. Auch das einstellen mit der Schablone ging super. Nur den oberen Anschlag kann ich nicht einstellen, egal wie weit drin oder draussen die Schraube ist.
MUSS man den Chainguide Adapter an der Antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel verbauen ? Oder reicht der Spacer..vielleicht liegts auch daran.
schönen abend


----------



## Bananamann (22. September 2021)




----------



## scsagf (22. September 2021)

So hier nun auch mein fertiges erstes Build😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (22. September 2021)

Netter Halter. 
Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## jim_morrison (1. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leute,
habe mir in Betracht gezogen ein Paradox als Ergänzung zu meinem Rune V3 zu kaufen. Bin 1.65m klein, habe eine Schrittlänge von 76cm. Das Rune fahre ich in der Grösse S, welches mir in dieser Grösse sehr gut taugt. Leider gibt es das Paradox in der Grösse S nicht. Meint ihr, dass die Grösse M allenfalls als Mullet aufgebaut von der Grösse her noch passen könnte?


----------



## F124 (1. Dezember 2021)

Mullet am Paradox find ich gewagt. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall eine sehr kurze Kurbel nehmen.
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied zwischen Rune in S und Paradox in M schon ziemlich groß. 5cm mehr Stack, fast 4cm mehr Oberrohr. Ich denke, dass du damit nicht glücklich wirst. Aber das ist nur mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## jim_morrison (1. Dezember 2021)

F124 schrieb:


> Mullet am Paradox find ich gewagt. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall eine sehr kurze Kurbel nehmen.
> Ansonsten ist der Unterschied zwischen Rune in S und Paradox in M schon ziemlich groß. 5cm mehr Stack, fast 4cm mehr Oberrohr. Ich denke, dass du damit nicht glücklich wirst. Aber das ist nur mein Bauchgefühl.


Genau das dachte ich mir eben auch. Finde es sehr schade dass es das Paradox und das Titan nicht in S gibt. Dann muss ich mich woch bei anderen Herstellern umsehen. Als Banshee Fan schon etwas hart, aber was will ich machen?


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Dezember 2021)

Jeder von Euch kennt doch den Hardtail-Party-Typen. Der ist 5‘6 was ca. 1.67cm ist und fährt privat ein Paradox in M - macht er übrigens auch gerne als Mullet…. Ich glaub schon dass ein Paradox in Mullet spaßig und gut funktioniert. Das Tretlager ist nicht wirklich tief bzw. gibt es deutlich extremere bikes was das angeht. Ich glaub eher dass du für einParadox in Mullet auch das richtige - steile - Gelände brauchst um das voll auszuschöpfen.

Grad noch schnell gesucht:





Am Schluss gibts immer ne schnelle Zusammenfassung


----------



## Orby (18. Dezember 2021)

Bisher nur stiller Mitleser der schon viel nette Unterstützung einiger User hier bekommen hat, also will ich auch mal mein XL Paradox V3 zeigen. 



Gestern um 15 Uhr bei Bernhard geholt und heute um 19 Uhr fertig. Deswegen bisher nur Kellerbilder, hoffe morgen komme ich zum Fahren. 

Fast alle Teile stammen von meinem NS Eccentric Alu Evo 29. Danke noch für einige Tipps hier.  
@Tobiwan  Nukeproof Vorbau der die für mich bei 1,86m extrem hohe Front runter bekommt. Hoffentlich reicht es sonst, muss der 10° Riser dran 
@troymclure  Danke fürs Proberollen mit dem XL und die Anregung/Tipps mit den farblichen Zügen, die passen für mich wirklich perfekt an das Bike



Auch die Folie ist komplett unsichtbar, ist die SHG 6 Folie Meterware. Das Zuschneiden hat natürlich Zeit gekostet, verklebt waren sie dafür in wenigen Minuten. 

Ist eine 140mm Gabel drin, Yari mit Charger und Debon 2021 nur neuer Schaft fürs Paradox von MRC.  Fahrfertiges Gewicht wie abgebildet 13,3kg. 

Hoffe ich bekomme morgen schnell die neuen Beläge eingebremst und dass die Gabel nach dem Service bei MRC passt zum neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (20. Dezember 2021)

So heute die ersten Meter raus mit dem Bike. 








Leider sind meine Hometrails mehr Eisplatten als Wald



Musste etwas ausweichen. 



Der erste Eindruck ist wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe 😍.
Ja es ist kein kleines Bike was man unter sich hat. Ich komme von 475 Reach am NS Eccentric und jetzt 497. Es ist aber für mich kein Schiff eher laufstabil und nicht unwendig. Vom ersten Moment ein vertrautes Gefühl ohne Eingewöhnung. Vermutlich weil ich noch ein DC mit 512 Reach habe, bin ich es gewohnt Arbeiten zu müssen, um das Bike spaßig zu bewegen. Bin ja nur 1,86m mit SL 88cm. Die 180mm One Up hat sogar etwas Auszug noch, wenn auch nicht viel. 

Die Sitzposition ist für mich sehr komfortabel. Lenker zu Sattel ist identisch zum NS, obwohl das Paradox einen deutlich steileren Sitzwinkel hat. Der war auch der Hauptgrund für meinen Kauf, neben vermutlich der Lust auf was neues 😉 Der taugt mir richtig gut der Sitzwinkel.
Mein Sentinel hat 76° auf Sitzhöhe, das DC ungenau gemessen 75,4° und das alte NS hatte ungenau gemessene 74,4° auf Sitzhöhe. Ich mag einfach steile Sitzwinkel und der heute hat sich auch sofort super angefühlt bergauf.
Die Front habe ich um 10mm abgesenkt, finde ich sehr angenehm und ist noch immer 10mm höher als beim NS, die bleibt auch so. Hatte heute nirgends das Gefühl mangelnden Druck auf dem VR zu haben. 

Was mir bisher positiv aufgefallen ist, der Hinterbau scheint wirklich das zu erfüllen was er soll. Beim runterrumpeln von paar Treppenabsätzen auf einen Sprung empfand ich das Bike sehr angenehm. Bei den langen Treppen hat es weniger funktioniert, dort hat es mir 2x meine 950ml Flasche aus dem Fidlock Baseconnector gerüttelt 🙃 Das hatte ich aber davor schon oft gehabt, also kann das Bike nichts dafür.

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten.


----------



## 1georg1969 (22. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> So heute die ersten Meter raus mit dem Bike.
> Anhang anzeigen 1390154
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1390155
> ...


Klasse...viel Spaß.
Gäbe es das Paradox auch mit den austauschbaren Ausfallenden...hätte mein Prime schon längst ein Paradoxbrüderchen bekommen


----------



## JensDey (22. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja es ist kein kleines Bike was man unter sich hat.


Wie ist denn Radstand und eff Oberrohr?


----------



## Orby (22. Dezember 2021)

1,254m und 657mm.


----------



## JensDey (22. Dezember 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> eff Oberrohr?





Orby schrieb:


> 657mm.


durchaus recht lang. Vorbaulänge?


----------



## Orby (22. Dezember 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> durchaus recht lang. Vorbaulänge?


Ist ein 45mm Vorbau mit 5° negativ montiert. Ergibt dann ca. 50mm ohne Neigung montiert. Bringt aber die Front runter, wobei da auch die geringere Klemmhöhe einspielt. 


Durch die hohe Front ist es aber sehr angenehm und bequem.


----------



## JensDey (22. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist ein 45mm Vorbau mit 5° negativ montiert.


-20mm gegenüber dem Neuron ergibt mit deiner Körpergröße eine vergleichbare Sitzposition zu mir.


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Dezember 2021)

Gude
Ich hab nach langem hin und her doch mich dazu durchgerungen ein Banshee zu bestellen. Ich bin 187cm klein, also L oder XL. Hat wer Erfahrung was sich besser eignet? Soll für alles her halten, spass im Park aber auch auf Trails


----------



## ReKon (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mir hier einige Anregungen holen können, deshalb zeig ich Euch gern auch mein Paradox:





Es stimmt alles, was man auf Hardtailparty über das Rad erfahren kann. Insbesondere das komfortable Fahrgefühl, aber auch die Eignung für "schnelle" Runden mit wenig profilierten Reifen. So wie am Bild mit dem Zweit-Laufradsatz (Ardent Race/Rekon Race). Da geht´s dahin ;-)


----------



## Karolus (29. Dezember 2021)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Gude
> Ich hab nach langem hin und her doch mich dazu durchgerungen ein Banshee zu bestellen. Ich bin 187cm klein, also L oder XL. Hat wer Erfahrung was sich besser eignet? Soll für alles her halten, spass im Park aber auch auf Trails


Gude zurück,
bin 188 und fahre das Paradox in XL mit einem 40er Vorbau. Insgesamt passt das eigentlich ganz gut, braucht aber in Kurven schon etwas Nachdruck und insgesamt mehr Speed um spaßig zu werden. Hier im Pfälzerwald isses mir machmal einen Tick zu lang. Kommt also vermutlich drauf an was du lieber magst:

Verspielt und spaßig auch bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit = L

Etwas laufruhiger und mehr Ballerei = XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (29. Dezember 2021)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Gude
> Ich hab nach langem hin und her doch mich dazu durchgerungen ein Banshee zu bestellen. Ich bin 187cm klein, also L oder XL. Hat wer Erfahrung was sich besser eignet? Soll für alles her halten, spass im Park aber auch auf Trails


Wie vielleicht oben gelesen hast, hab bei 1,86m und 88cm SL zum XL gegriffen. Die One Up 180mm Dropper hat sogar etwas Auszug, sollte man auf dem Bild erkennen können. Der 45mm Vorbau ist mit -5 montiert was ca. 50mm entspricht, aber die Front absenkt.

Konnte jetzt die ersten Trailmeter unter nassen Bedingungen mit Laub und Wurzeln testen. Hat mir gut gefallen, das Bike vermittelt da ein sehr gutes und sicheres Gefühl. 
Da ich das bisherige Trail-HT schon bereits für Strecken genutzt habe wo viele mit Enduros unterwegs sind, war mir das laufruhige und sichere Gefühl sehr wichtig. Da kann das XL eindeutig punkten, vermittelt viel Ruhe. Muss aber wegen der hohen Front und der Länge doch etwas nach vorne Arbeiten, deswegen auch der minimal längere Vorbau, hilft meinem Fahrstil.  Das alte und kürzere Trail-HT hat mich da recht automatisch hin gebracht im Stehen, stimme also hier komplett zu


Karolus schrieb:


> Insgesamt passt das eigentlich ganz gut, braucht aber in Kurven schon etwas Nachdruck und insgesamt mehr Speed um spaßig zu werden.



Gewisser Grundspeed ist nicht verkehrt, da ist es dann auch spaßig und lustig. Obwohl es langsam gefahren nicht komplett daneben ist, merkst wie es mehr zum Leben erwacht mit etwas Speed. 

Das Oberrohr in L wäre mich auch zu kompakt gewesen. Durch die hohe Front ist die Position im Sitzen doch sehr angenehm, mir persönlich sogar zu hoch, deswegen der negative Vorbau.


----------



## Sid211985 (30. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Eindrücke von euch beiden. Macht es mir nicht einfacher 😂
Ich baller gern und mag es auch verspielt 🤔
Geld für 2 Rahmen ist leider nicht da. Puh das wird schwierig werden sich da für das richtige zu entscheiden. Ich persönlich mag es wenn die Front hoch ist (liegt wohl an meiner BMW Gs) 

Ich denk mal ich trink ein paar Whiskey drüber und werde spontan entscheiden 🥃

Danke euch


----------



## Orby (30. Dezember 2021)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Danke für die Eindrücke von euch beiden. Macht es mir nicht einfacher 😂
> Ich baller gern und mag es auch verspielt 🤔
> Geld für 2 Rahmen ist leider nicht da. Puh das wird schwierig werden sich da für das richtige zu entscheiden. Ich persönlich mag es wenn die Front hoch ist (liegt wohl an meiner BMW Gs)
> 
> ...


Kann dir gerne ein Proberollen in Kempten im Allgäu anbieten, einfach PM. Hab ich ja davor auch gemacht, wobei es nach 10m schon gepasst hat. 
Hätte mir das XL nicht getaugt wäre das Paradox ausgeschieden. Ich wollte unbedingt einen steilen Sitzwinkel, dadurch wird das Oberrohr halt schnell kurz.


----------



## klmp77 (30. Dezember 2021)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Danke für die Eindrücke von euch beiden. Macht es mir nicht einfacher 😂
> Ich baller gern und mag es auch verspielt 🤔
> Geld für 2 Rahmen ist leider nicht da. Puh das wird schwierig werden sich da für das richtige zu entscheiden. Ich persönlich mag es wenn die Front hoch ist (liegt wohl an meiner BMW Gs)
> 
> ...


Ich messe 186 mit 89 SL und man riet mir zu XL. Ich habe es nicht bereut, wobei mit zugegebenermaßen der Vergleich fehlt. Aber das Rad erfüllt genau das was ich mir davon versprochen habe.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Kann dir gerne ein Proberollen in Kempten im Allgäu anbieten, einfach PM. Hab ich ja davor auch gemacht, wobei es nach 10m schon gepasst hat.
> Hätte mir das XL nicht getaugt wäre das Paradox ausgeschieden. Ich wollte unbedingt einen steilen Sitzwinkel, dadurch wird das Oberrohr halt schnell kurz.


Hi
Danke für dein Angebot aber in Kempten bin ich leider eher nicht unterwegs. Komme aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet. 
Ich stehe jetzt zwischen der L XL Entscheidung 😂 eiei schwere Geburt wird das werden oh man 😱


----------



## troymclure (3. Januar 2022)

Bei mir hat es geholfen bekannte Räder/Geometrien zu vergleichen. Mit verschiedenen Vorbauten oder Gabellängen kann man ja noch viel anpassen. Wenn man ein passendes Rad kennt:








						Geometrie-Vergleich: Banshee Paradox V3 2021
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de


----------



## Orby (3. Januar 2022)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Danke für dein Angebot aber in Kempten bin ich leider eher nicht unterwegs. Komme aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet.
> Ich stehe jetzt zwischen der L XL Entscheidung 😂 eiei schwere Geburt wird das werden oh man 😱


Was fährst du den aktuell für ein Bike bzw vermutlich wird dad Para ja ein Zweitbike oder? 
Vergleichswerte von anderen Bikes und dein empfinden dabei könnte helfen.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Was fährst du den aktuell für ein Bike bzw vermutlich wird dad Para ja ein Zweitbike oder?
> Vergleichswerte von anderen Bikes und dein empfinden dabei könnte helfen.


Also, es wäre mein 4 🚲 😂
Habe aktuell ein Spindrift in XL, Mmmbop und Big AL in L

@troymclure 
Danke für den Tipp. 

Hab schon einiges damit verglichen.


----------



## Orby (3. Januar 2022)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Also, es wäre mein 4 🚲 😂
> Habe aktuell ein Spindrift in XL, Mmmbop und Big AL in L


Dann machst ja alles richtig 🤣 
Mit meinen 45 denke ich mir auch, bin zu alt für entweder oder 😬.
Hab aber Nr 3. was jetzt 4. wäre vor dem Para verkauft. Das Dirt bin ich zu wenig gefahren. 

Die Ragleys sind halt kürzer als das L. Das XL wäre ca 1,5 Rahmengrößen größer als die Ragleys. Willst was gleiches oder was anderes? 

Ich konnte nur mal spontan auf einem Aspahlt Pumptrack das Tyee 29 in XL anrollen und fand es nicht extrem riesig, eher passend. 

Was mir halt extrem positiv gefällt ist der Sitzwinkel am Paradox. Hatte davor auch 74° auf Stack am Trail-HT, die ca 76° auf Sitzhöhe am Para sind genial für mich, wobei ich nur 88cm SL hab. 
Trotz 22mm mehr Reach hab ich aber den gleichen Abstand Sattel- zu Lenkermitte mit dem negativen 45 und 5° von ca 700mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (3. Januar 2022)

Ja wenn dann halt richtig, verkaufen kann ich immer noch alles wenn ich nicht mehr kann oder keine lust mehr darauf haben sollte 😅

Das ist jetzt halt so ein Ding, gleich größer nehmen wo ich aber denke das es dann zu gestreckt ist. 

Hatte mal ein BFE Long Shot in L und das war mir für die allgemeine fahrerei viel zu lang, zu gestreckt was allerdings im Bikepark ober geil war. 

Eine schwierige Situation weil es halt echt enorm viel Geld ist was man da ausgibt


----------



## Orby (3. Januar 2022)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann halt richtig, verkaufen kann ich immer noch alles wenn ich nicht mehr kann oder keine lust mehr darauf haben sollte 😅
> 
> Das ist jetzt halt so ein Ding, gleich größer nehmen wo ich aber denke das es dann zu gestreckt ist.
> 
> ...


Gestreckt ist ja der Wert vom Oberrorh. Deswegen auch der Vergleich bei mir mit Sattel zu Lenkermitte. 
Durch den steilern Sitzwinkel geht der Sattel aber mit dem Auszug nicht so weit nach hinten. 
Leider kann bike-stats diesen Wert schlecht darstellen, meist ist nur der eff auf Stack angegeben aber nicht der reale. Beim Paradox ist der mit 76° glaube ich angegeben. 

Das XL hat auch einen gigantischen Stack, greifst also nicht so nach unten.


----------



## Bananamann (3. Januar 2022)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hatte mal ein BFE Long Shot in L und das war mir für die allgemeine fahrerei viel zu lang, zu gestreckt was allerdings im Bikepark ober geil war.


Du meinst das aktuelle BFEMax 29?
Dann ist die Sache ja klar und ich würde ein L beim Paradox nehmen.
Ich fahre L mit 182 aber sehr langen Beinen (Sattelhöhe 790mm) und einem 40mm Vorbau.
Evtl. Benötigst du einen 50mm Vorbau aber es wird sehr viel verspielter in L sein.
Das XL ist ein riesen Schiff mit 497mm Reach, da sollte man schon über 190 sein meiner Meinung nach…


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Januar 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Du meinst das aktuelle BFEMax 29?
> Dann ist die Sache ja klar und ich würde ein L beim Paradox nehmen.
> Ich fahre L mit 182 aber sehr langen Beinen (Sattelhöhe 790mm) und einem 40mm Vorbau.
> Evtl. Benötigst du einen 50mm Vorbau aber es wird sehr viel verspielter in L sein.
> Das XL ist ein riesen Schiff mit 497mm Reach, da sollte man schon über 190 sein meiner Meinung nach…


Genau das war es das war halt echt riesig. 
Ich glaub ich bestell mir beide Größen und entscheide dann wenn ich se vor mir hab. Glaub das ist am einfachsten


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Januar 2022)

Hi,
Fährt hier jemand ein Paradox in der Grösse M?


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Januar 2022)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Bei 1,70m passt Größe M einwandfrei


Hallo
würdest du diese Aussage auch bei 1.65m Grösse noch unterschreiben?
Gruss Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKon (11. Januar 2022)

Ich fahr mit 172cm M, das paßt. Aber 1,65 ist eher schon grenzwertig, geht aber noch. Meine Frau (164cm) fährt es hin und wieder. Mit eher kurzen Armen ("Ape-Index!") wär vielleicht ein anderes Modell günstiger.


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Januar 2022)

ReKon schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 172cm M, das paßt. Aber 1,65 ist eher schon grenzwertig, geht aber noch. Meine Frau (164cm) fährt es hin und wieder. Mit eher kurzen Armen ("Ape-Index!") wär vielleicht ein anderes Modell günstiger.


Danke, darf ich fragen was du für eine Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite (und Rise/Backsweep) du montiert hast?


----------



## ReKon (11. Januar 2022)

Der Vorbau ist 50 mm lang. Lenker fahr ich auf 76 cm gekürzt, 20 mm Rise. Ist jeweils Race Face Aeffect.


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Januar 2022)

Ok ich muss mal schauen, wäre schon ein cooles Bike, aber wenn es dann zu unhandlich ist, wäre auch schade. Gruss und danke


----------



## beat_junkie (11. Februar 2022)

Benötige Hilfe auf der Suche nach dem richtigen is PM magura Adapter für hinten. Ich will eine 180er Scheibe fahren, welchen Adapter brauche ich da? Qm41? Ist das der richtige?


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Februar 2022)

Ich hab den Shimano sm-ma-r180p/s
Der passt aber nicht 100%ig mit der Trickstuff Dächle


----------



## beat_junkie (11. Februar 2022)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Shimano sm-ma-r180p/s
> Der passt aber nicht 100%ig mit der Trickstuff Dächle
> Anhang anzeigen 1418217


OK danke. Hätte noch sagen sollen,  dass es sich um eine mt5 handelt.


----------



## gakul (11. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> OK danke. Hätte noch sagen sollen,  dass es sich um eine mt5 handelt.


der von Shimano funktioniert mit der mt7


----------



## gakul (11. Februar 2022)

gakul schrieb:


> der von Shimano funktioniert mit der mt7


Und die Scheibe ist eine Storm HC 180mm.


----------



## Orby (11. Februar 2022)

Wenn Shimano und Magura funktioniert, hab da keine Ahnung, schau dir mal den Hope an. 




Finde optisch passt der super dazu. Hatte den Shimano schon da, aus Lust und Laune den Hope bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (11. Februar 2022)

gakul schrieb:


> Und die Scheibe ist eine Storm HC 180mm.


Top, die hab ich auch.


----------



## Justbikesandfun (15. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte einmal nachhören, ob jemand sein Paradox V3 auf Singlespeed umgerüstet hat oder den Gedanken hegt, dies bald zu tun? Der Umbau auf SS interessiert mich schon seit Längerem doch leider ist es mit einem Microspline Freilauf und den nicht SS-kompatiblen Ausfallenden beim Paradox V3 ein komplexeres Thema als ich dachte. 

Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfestellungen.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## palatinmartin (17. Februar 2022)

Servus, liebe Pardox-Fahrer,
mein Aufbau ist seit gestern Abend fertig und kann es kaum erwarten, das Ding zu fahren.
Was mir direkt auffiel:
Mein 2,5 Zoll breiter Bontrager G5 passt nur knapp in die Kettenstreben und ich bring ihn mit Felgenflex in starker Kurvenlage sogar zum Schleifen. Nicht das, was ich mir von 2,6 Zoll Reifenfreiheit (Herstellerangabe) erhofft habe.
Hab nur ich das Problem?


----------



## Bananamann (17. Februar 2022)

Ja, Reifenfreiheit ist knapp.
Habe aber mit einem Maxxis DHR 2.4 mit 63mm Breite keine Probleme.
Ich würde beim Paradox nicht breiter als 64mm gehen bei 29 Zoll.
Die Bontrager bauen ja eher recht breit wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


----------



## palatinmartin (17. Februar 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ja, Reifenfreiheit ist knapp.
> Habe aber mit einem Maxxis DHR 2.4 mit 63mm Breite keine Probleme.
> Ich würde beim Paradox nicht breiter als 64mm gehen bei 29 Zoll.
> Die Bontrager bauen ja eher recht breit wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


Ja, das kann sein. Hab den Reifen auch auf einer 35mm-Felge, das verstärkt den Effekt. Wenn aber Banshee 2,6 angibt, hätte ich schon erwartet, dass ein breit aufbauender 2,5er passt. Naja.
Bilder vom Aufbau reich ich noch nach.
Erster Eindruck vom kurzen Draufsetzen :
Das Ding fühlt sich länger und flacher an als mein Orbea Rallon (Obwohl Radstand und Lenkwinkel fast gleich). Sehr geiles "im Rad stehen"-Gefühl. Bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit fasst ein bisschen kippelig. Das Ding will schnell fahren und bergab, hab ich das Gefühl. Danke für die Tipps mit dem hohen Stack. Hab nur einen kleinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau und nur 15mm Rise am Lenker. Mehr werd ich wohl auch nicht brauchen.


----------



## F124 (17. Februar 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Das Ding fühlt sich länger und flacher an als mein Orbea Rallon



Geht mir im Vergleich zum Titan genauso! Vom einfachen Draufsitzen fühlt sich das Titan kompakter an.

Die Reifenfreiheit ist tatsächlich ein Nachteil an dem Rahmen. Ich hab im Moment einen 2.4er Hutchinson Griffus drauf und das ist recht knapp. Im Schlamm wirds dann richtig übel, der ganze Schmodder wird vom Reifen auf diesem Plateau hinter dem Sitzrohr abgelegt und bei ausreichender Menge drückt sich das schön ins Kettenblatt.
Aber das und die nicht ganz so prickelnde Lackqualität sind aus meiner Sicht die einzigen Nachteile am Paradox und die kann ich gut verkraften.


----------



## everyday26 (17. Februar 2022)

Banshee geht bei der Reifenfreiheit von Maxxis Reifen in non WT aus, die relativ schmal und niedrig bauen. Auf jeden Fall einen Hinweis wert auf der Website, ich werde eine Änderung anstossen.


----------



## palatinmartin (17. Februar 2022)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Banshee geht bei der Reifenfreiheit von Maxxis Reifen in non WT aus, die relativ schmal und niedrig bauen. Auf jeden Fall einen Hinweis wert auf der Website, ich werde eine Änderung anstossen.


Danke dafür.
Als Zusatzinfo: Maxxis schreibt auf seiner Homepage:
"2.60 breite Reifen haben grundsätzlich eine WT Konstruktion, jedoch *keine WT Kennzeichnung* auf der Reifenflanke."
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es demnach 2.6er Reifen gar nicht ohne WT und entsprechend schwierig dürfte es sein, einen 2.6er Reifen im Paradox zu fahren. Ist kein Weltuntergang, aber schon ein Entscheidungskriterium gewesen, weshalb ich zum Paradox gegriffen habe. Trotzdem geiler Hobel.


----------



## Bananamann (17. Februar 2022)

Ich denke daß dem Paradox 2.6er gar nicht stehen. Das Ding ist ein reinrassiges Enduro Hardtail und walkende Reifen in den Kurven sind hier Fehl am Platz. Dicke Reifen sind mehr was zum herum cruisen und da hätte man beim Paradox immer noch die Möglichkeit auf 27.5 x 2.8 zu wechseln wenn man das möchte.
War auch mal längere Zeit auf 2.6er unterwegs (anderes Rad) und dachte das wäre was aber nachdem ich dann wieder auf 2.4er gewechselt habe wahr ich sofort schneller und direkter unterwegs. Einfach schneller…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## And1_R (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd beim Banshee Paradox Erfahrung mit Gabel-Offset? Ich möchte eine PIKE fahren und die gibt es mit 42mm und 51mm Offset. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Andi


----------



## And1_R (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd Erfahrung mit Gabel-Offset am Banshee Paradox? Ich möchte eine PIKE fahren, die es mit 42mm und 51mm Offset gibt. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und allseits gute Fahrt.

Andi


----------



## Bananamann (21. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre eine 44er von Fox, ein kürzerer Offset passt meiner Meinung nach auch besser zum Charakter des Bikes.
Kommt aber auch auf deine Vorlieben an.
51mm ist verspielter aber auch nervöser, 42mm ist stabiler, erfordert aber eine aktivere Fahrweise.


----------



## Orby (21. Februar 2022)

Ich hab die aktuelle Gabel mit kurzem Offset vom alten Trail-HT übernommen, bin dort von lang auf kurzes Offset umgestiegen beim Gabeltausch. 
Mir persönlich taugt das kurze Offset besser. Wobei ich tatsächlich das kurze Offset verspielter empfand nach dem Tausch, obwohl es unlogisch ist. Vermutlich spielen hier Fahrstil, persönliche Vorlieben etc ein. Ich fahre gerne nicht zu kurze Vorbauten, 40-50mm mit der Tendenz zu 50mm, um eher über die Front zu kommen. Bin zwischenzeitlich bei allen Bikes mit kurzem Offset unterwegs. 

Gibt auch Erfahrungen wo der Unterschied als kaum spürbar beschrieben wird.


----------



## palatinmartin (22. Februar 2022)

Mein Banshee Paradox ist fertig und ich konnte es heute zum ersten Mal ausreiten. Aufgebaut mit einer
140mm Pike (42mm Offset)
800mm Lenker, 15mm Rise
Vecnum Nivo 212mm
2.6 Assegai vorne
2.5 Bontrager G5 hinten
MT7 mit 203-Hope-Scheiben
Fahreindruck: Fährt sich wie mein Fully. Bergab unglaublich sicher. Trotzdem wendig, außer bei ganz langsamen Geschwindigkeiten. Klettert durch den steilen Sitzwinkel auch enorm gut. Mit dem Rad werd ich noch sehr viel Spaß haben.


Anhang anzeigen 1425733


----------



## palatinmartin (22. Februar 2022)

Ach ja, und hier nochmal zum Thema Reifenfreiheit. Verbaut ist ein 2.5 Bontrage G5 auf einer 35mm-Felge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (22. Februar 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Ach ja, und hier nochmal zum Thema Reifenfreiheit. Verbaut ist ein 2.5 Bontrage G5 auf einer 35mm-Felge:
> Anhang anzeigen 1425734


Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel. Paradox V3 ist einfach geil 👍 

ps Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einen schmalleren Reifen hinten fahren. 😉


----------



## ReKon (22. Februar 2022)

@palatinmartin:
Kann alles was Du schreibst 1:1 bestätigen!
Fahr als Hinterreifen einen ehrlichen 2,4er (dz. Onza Ibex), mMn kommt das "satte" Fahrgefühl zu einem guten Teil davon! Mit dem schnellen Sommer-LRS nicht vergleichbar.
Ein 2,5er könnte aber tatsächlich "too much" sein...


----------



## scsagf (14. April 2022)

Servus zusammen, ich überlege aktuell mein im September neu aufgebautes Paradox V3 in Large wieder zu verkaufen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich dafür verlangen könnte, da ich noch nie ein Eigenbuild verkauft habe.

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut (überwiegend aus dem 2021er Neuron CF8 übernommen):

RS Pike Select+ 140mm 
Shigura Bremsanlage (MT7 Sattel + XTM8000 Geber) (neu)
GX Eagle Gruppe mit NX Shifter und Kassette (52T)
DT Swiss M1900 Felgen 29"
Maxxis DHF 3C MaxxTerra Exo+ 2.5" und DHR2.4" (neu)
Iridium Dropper 150mm von meinem neuen Canyon
Sixpack Millenium Lenker
Pro Koryak Vorbau
Ergon Sattel
PNW Griffe
Tune Ahead Kappe, Sattelklemme und Tubelessventile fürs Auge (neu)

Zustand würde ich als Sehr gut bezeichnen. Ist auch größtenteils mit Folie abgeklebt. Falls ich was vergessen habe, bitte melden.  Ich freue mich über eure Vorschläge und Kritik.

Grüße Kai


----------



## palatinmartin (19. April 2022)

scsagf schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich überlege aktuell mein im September neu aufgebautes Paradox V3 in Large wieder zu verkaufen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich dafür verlangen könnte, da ich noch nie ein Eigenbuild verkauft habe.
> 
> Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut (überwiegend aus dem 2021er Neuron CF8 übernommen):
> 
> ...


Immer schwierig mit der Preisbestimmung. NoBrainer: Die Summe der Teile kannst Du nicht veranschlagen, auch wenn das als Verkäufer weh tut. Endurohardtails werden wahrscheinlich auch nicht so eine große Zielgruppe haben wie z.B. Trail- oder Gravelbikes.
Starte doch mit einem Preis auf VHB, mit dem Du noch zufrieden wärst und wenn Du damit keinen Käufer findest, überlegst Du Dir, ob Du die VHB weiter runter setzt. Und ein bisschen Markt sichten, was sonst so im Bikemarkt oder eBay an Endurohardtails mit solider Ausstattung rumschwirrt. Wenn Du die preislich unterbietest oder qualitativ überbietest, kommen die Käufer zu Dir.


----------



## mike79 (19. April 2022)

Würde auf einen Bereich von 2000 bis 2300 tippen... Wenn ich für mich das ganze im Kopf überschlage


----------



## JensDey (19. April 2022)

Am besten eine Tabelle aufmachen und Preise eintragen. Dann hast eine Grundlage und kannst einfacher ermessen, wo dein unteres Limit ist.


----------



## beat_junkie (19. April 2022)

Das v3 hat doch eine tretlagerbreite von 73mm. Da brauche ich doch bei hollowtech 2 Lager, einen 2,5mm spacer auf der antreiebsseite? Kann mir das einer bestätigen? 😉


----------



## ReKon (19. April 2022)

Ja, ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Hab dessen Dicke zwar nicht gemessen, aber wird hinkommen


----------



## beat_junkie (19. April 2022)

ReKon schrieb:


> Ja, ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Hab dessen Dicke zwar nicht gemessen, aber wird hinkommen


Komisch, warum hab ich dann noch spiel? Mein voriges bike hatte auch 73mm und dort hatte ich kein Spiel... 🤔


----------



## Orby (19. April 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Das v3 hat doch eine tretlagerbreite von 73mm. Da brauche ich doch bei hollowtech 2 Lager, einen 2,5mm spacer auf der antreiebsseite? Kann mir das einer bestätigen? 😉


Ist der 2.5mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (19. April 2022)

Jetzt weiß ichs, ich habe den Halter für die kettenführung nicht montiert, dadurch habe ich spiel. 

Kann mir einer sagen, für was dieses Teil ist? War beim steuersatz dabei.  
Bzw wo muss das rein?


----------



## Alex0303 (19. April 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Das v3 hat doch eine tretlagerbreite von 73mm. Da brauche ich doch bei hollowtech 2 Lager, einen 2,5mm spacer auf der antreiebsseite? Kann mir das einer bestätigen? 😉


Richtig...



beat_junkie schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ichs, ich habe den Halter für die kettenführung nicht montiert, dadurch habe ich spiel.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, für was dieses Teil ist? War beim steuersatz dabei.
> Bzw wo muss das rein?


Das ist der Gabelkonus.
Der muss auf die Gabel aufgeschlagen werden. 
Einfach Mal bei YouTube suchen..


----------



## beat_junkie (19. April 2022)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Richtig...
> 
> 
> Das ist der Gabelkonus.
> ...


Den Konus hab ich schon drauf.  Das Teil passt vom Innendurchmesser nur oben auf den schaft.
Oder ist das ein Adapter für non tapered Gabeln?


----------



## Bananamann (19. April 2022)

scsagf schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich überlege aktuell mein im September neu aufgebautes Paradox V3 in Large wieder zu verkaufen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich dafür verlangen könnte, da ich noch nie ein Eigenbuild verkauft habe.
> 
> Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut (überwiegend aus dem 2021er Neuron CF8 übernommen):
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich, am besten in Einzelteilen verkaufen wenn es dir nicht zu viel Arbeit ist. Jemanden zu finden dem genau dein Aufbau passt wird schwierig, die meisten die sich für so ein Rad interessieren kaufen den Rahmen und bauen selbst auf.
Jemanden zu finden dem genau dein Aufbau passt wird eher schwierig.
Der Paradox Rahmen geht immer sehr gut weg weil meistens ausverkauft, außerdem sind die um 100€ teurer geworden.
Und mit dem Teilemangel momentan geht der Rest auch gut weg.


----------



## Bananamann (19. April 2022)

Das ist ein Konus für non-tapered Gabeln.


----------



## beat_junkie (20. April 2022)

Ich habe jetzt auf der nicht antriebsseite noch einen spacer verbaut, da ich den Adapter für die kefü nicht montiert habe.
Jetzt habe ich kein Spiel mehr. Würdet ihr das so lassen, wg dem Abstand? 
Voraussgesetzt die Kettenlinie passt.


----------



## Alex0303 (20. April 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ichs, ich habe den Halter für die kettenführung nicht montiert, dadurch habe ich spiel.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, für was dieses Teil ist? War beim steuersatz dabei.
> Bzw wo muss das rein?





beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auf der nicht antriebsseite noch einen spacer verbaut, da ich den Adapter für die kefü nicht montiert habe.
> Jetzt habe ich kein Spiel mehr. Würdet ihr das so lassen, wg dem Abstand?
> Voraussgesetzt die Kettenlinie passt.



Der Spacer auf der linken Seite müsste nicht sein. Spiel solltest trotzdem nicht haben, wenn das Tretlager für 73mm geeignet ist.
Kann dir am Abend gern ein Bild von meinem Bike machen.

Welche Kurbel hast du genau verbaut?


----------



## leidermeier (20. April 2022)

Ich hatte wg dem adapter bei Banshee mal gefragt ob man den weglassen kann und da war die Antwort das der montiert werden muss


----------



## beat_junkie (20. April 2022)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Der Spacer auf der linken Seite müsste nicht sein. Spiel solltest trotzdem nicht haben, wenn das Tretlager für 73mm geeignet ist.
> Kann dir am Abend gern ein Bild von meinem Bike machen.
> 
> Welche Kurbel hast du genau verbaut?


Ich hab eine raceface aeffect verbaut.  Bild wäre mal interessant.
Tretlager Lager ist für 73mm.  Der Rahmen vorher hatte auch 73 mm wo Lager und kurbel drin waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (20. April 2022)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Ich hatte wg dem adapter bei Banshee mal gefragt ob man den weglassen kann und da war die Antwort das der montiert werden muss


Genau deswegen der 2. Spacer auf der anderen Seite. Fahre keine kefü und ohne dem Adapter siehts besser aus.


----------



## leidermeier (20. April 2022)

the is going take is both structural as well as functional. As it supports the BB. So if you really don’t want the iscg then I’d recommend you cut or grind it down. But personally I’d just use it as is as a spacer would only safe a few grams.

Das war die Antwort damals


----------



## ReKon (20. April 2022)

Ich hab den KeFü-Adapter montiert, auch wenn ich ihn nicht brauche. Wegen den paar Gramm mehr wirst nicht sterben; und dafür passt alles so ´zsamm, wie sich der Erfinder das gedacht hat. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich den zusätzlichen Distanzring auf der Seite montieren, wo auch die KeFü hingehört-sonst passt die Kettenlinie nicht. Sieht man ja schön auf Deinem Bild.


----------



## scsagf (21. April 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, am besten in Einzelteilen verkaufen wenn es dir nicht zu viel Arbeit ist. Jemanden zu finden dem genau dein Aufbau passt wird schwierig, die meisten die sich für so ein Rad interessieren kaufen den Rahmen und bauen selbst auf.
> Jemanden zu finden dem genau dein Aufbau passt wird eher schwierig.
> Der Paradox Rahmen geht immer sehr gut weg weil meistens ausverkauft, außerdem sind die um 100€ teurer geworden.
> Und mit dem Teilemangel momentan geht der Rest auch gut weg.


Da hast du vlt recht. Werd am Wochenende mal alles zerlegen.
Also nochmal hier im Forum: Falls jemand einen quasi neuen Paradox Rahmen in RAW Grösse L braucht, einfach ne PN schreiben


----------



## beat_junkie (24. April 2022)

Ich habe jetzt 2 spacer verbaut.  Schaltung funktioniert.
Ist das normal, dass zwischen gabelkonus und Rahmen so ein großer Spalt ist?


----------



## palatinmartin (25. April 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 2 spacer verbaut.  Schaltung funktioniert.
> Ist das normal, dass zwischen gabelkonus und Rahmen so ein großer Spalt ist?


Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ich habe mich auch gewundert, aber ich denke, das passt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (26. April 2022)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Richtig...
> 
> 
> Das ist der Gabelkonus.
> ...


Das ist ein Adapter, damit man auch eine Gabel mit durchgehender 1 1/8" Gabelschaft in den Steuersatz einbauen kann.


----------



## Bananamann (2. Mai 2022)

erledigt


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz bin ich wieder Member im Club 
Kein besonderer Aufbau. Ist eher auf der "leichten" Seite mit 130er Gabel und schnellen Reifen. Soll als Trailbike praktisch alles spassig erfahrbar machen


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Mai 2022)

Weil‘s soviele likes für das Pic gab bekommt ihr noch nen Einblick in mein (früheres) Nerd-Level:





Kommt noch aus Zeiten zu denen es keinen Assegai gab und macht auch heute noch Sinn - das glaub ich zumindest und damit geht es mir gut 

Der ist aktuell vorne aufgezogen.


----------



## Alex0303 (13. Mai 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz bin ich wieder Member im Club
> Kein besonderer Aufbau. Ist eher auf der "leichten" Seite mit 130er Gabel und schnellen Reifen. Soll als Trailbike praktisch alles spassig erfahrbar machen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1476895



Boa! 2 Jahre schon wieder her? 😳
Aber jetzt hast ja endlich wieder ein gescheites Bike 🍻


----------



## Tobiwan (14. Mai 2022)

Ja, die Zeit rennt - genauso wie das Paradox 👍 und der gecuttete DHR 2 funktioniert echt gut. War selbst überrascht was der alles halten kann👍


----------



## gakul (14. Mai 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ja, die Zeit rennt - genauso wie das Paradox 👍 und der gecuttete DHR 2 funktioniert echt gut. War selbst überrascht was der alles halten kann👍


Ich fahre ihn auch im Original ganz gerne vorne 👍
Und ja, das Paradox fetzt 👌


----------



## neuronflow (17. Mai 2022)

Ich bin ziemlich genau 180cm gross sollte ich das L oder M nehmen?
Funktioniert das Paradox gut als 27.5+? Irgendwo habe ich gehoert, dass es die Bodenfreiheit von 29ern braucht (glaube Hardtailparty auf YT)?
Ich mag es gerne verspielt. Kann ich wo Komplettbikes erwerben?


----------



## Bananamann (18. Mai 2022)

Wenn du`s verspielt haben möchtest würde ich ein M mit längerem Vorbau (50mm?) und 130er oder 140er Gabel empfehlen. Das Paradox ist schon ein sehr langes Rad, sogar etwas länger als angegeben. Meins in Größe L mit 140er Gabel hat einen Reach von 480mm!

Weißt du deine Schrittlänge bzw. Sitzhöhe?


----------



## Orby (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich genau 180cm gross sollte ich das L oder M nehmen?
> Funktioniert das Paradox gut als 27.5+? Irgendwo habe ich gehoert, dass es die Bodenfreiheit von 29ern braucht (glaube Hardtailparty auf YT)?
> Ich mag es gerne verspielt. Kann ich wo Komplettbikes erwerben?


Persönlich würde ich dich eher auf einem L sehen. Das eff Oberrohr beim M könnte sehr kurz werden. Durch den klasse SItzwinkel läuft das Sitzrohr nicht nach hinten raus, wo man sonst mal schnell bei anderen Bikes 20mm mehr hat. 

Ich hab mich bei 1,86m mit SL 88cm für das XL entschieden mit negativ montiertem 45 Vorbau (=50mm) und empfinde es nicht als riesig. Bin aber nicht der "verspielte" Typ, ist für mich Fullyjäger bzw. Enduroersatz das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuronflow (18. Mai 2022)

Danke fuer die Antworten, ich habe so gemessen wie hier: https://www.mount7.com/bike-fitting-wie-vermesse-ich-mich-selbst/

Koerpergroesse: 177-180cm (je nach tag und Laune meines Rueckens)
Armlaenge: 59cm
Innenbeinlaenge: 86cm

Ich bin MTB Neuling,  Geschwindigkeit reizt mich nicht. Ich mag mich eher an technischem Kram versuchen.

Als Kind bin ich viel Rad gefahren und ueberall runtergesprungen, viele Wheelies, Bunny Hops etc.
Nachdem ich mein Rad vollends zerstoert hatte, habe ich ein Scott MTB bekommen dessen Fahrtposition wohl eher zum Bergauffahren optimiert war  und bin staendig ueber den Lenker gegangen. So habe ich Angst entwickelt und die Freude am Fahren verloren. Ich haette wohl ein Dirtjump Bike oder BMX gebraucht aber damals war zumindest bei mir noch kein Verstaendnis fuer Physik / Fahrradgeometrie da. Jetzt mag ich es nochmal wissen und suche ein Rad mit dem ich in alle Disziplinen hineinschnuppern kann.


----------



## palatinmartin (18. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre das XL mit einem 497er Reach bei 190 cm. Dank des schon erwähnten Sitzwinkels, sitze ich beim Pedalieren eher aufrecht als gestreckt. Und im Stehen fühlt es sich zwar lang an, aber ich würde es nicht als Schiff bezeichnen.


----------



## Bananamann (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich bin MTB Neuling,  Geschwindigkeit reizt mich nicht. Ich mag mich eher an technischem Kram versuchen.
> 
> Als Kind bin ich viel Rad gefahren und ueberall runtergesprungen, viele Wheelies, Bunny Hops etc.
> Nachdem ich mein Rad vollends zerstoert hatte, habe ich ein Scott MTB bekommen dessen Fahrtposition wohl eher zum Bergauffahren optimiert war  und bin staendig ueber den Lenker gegangen. So habe ich Angst entwickelt und die Freude am Fahren verloren. Ich haette wohl ein Dirtjump Bike oder BMX gebraucht aber damals war zumindest bei mir noch kein Verstaendnis fuer Physik / Fahrradgeometrie da. Jetzt mag ich es nochmal wissen und suche ein Rad mit dem ich in alle Disziplinen hineinschnuppern kann.


Darum dachte ich ja an M.
Aber klar, du kannst das Bike in beiden Größen fahren.
Bedenke nur daß das Paradox ein eher stabiles und sehr vertrauenerweckendes Enduro Hardtail ist. Erstaunt mich immer wieder wie das bergab geht. Wheelies und Bunnyhops sind aber nicht so seine Stärken, da gibt es verspielteres, nervöseres. Beim Paradox muss man da schon ordentlich am Lenker ziehn bis das Vorderrad hoch kommt.
Wenn man es etwas kleiner fährt könnte das etwas helfen aber der Charakter vom Paradox ist eher ein stabiles Enduro Hardtail. 27,5 plus passt auch deshalb nicht so ins Konzept.


----------



## neuronflow (18. Mai 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Bedenke nur daß das Paradox ein eher stabiles und sehr vertrauenerweckendes Enduro Hardtail ist. Erstaunt mich immer wieder wie das bergab geht. Wheelies und Bunnyhops sind aber nicht so seine Stärken, da gibt es verspielteres, nervöseres. Beim Paradox muss man da schon ordentlich am Lenker ziehn bis das Vorderrad hoch kommt.


Ja, dass das ein Kompromiss wird ist mir bewusst. Meine naive Idee dahinter ist, dass das Rad nicht zum limitierenden Faktor werden sollte und mir Vertrauen fuer schwierige Abfahrten geben sollte.
Ich hoffe so auch mit meinen Freunden die FS fahren fahren gehen zu koennen, auch wenn ich sicher langsamer als sie unterwegs sein werde. Allerdings bin ich 34 und Familienvater, ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch zum grossen Bikeparkrowdie mutiere 

Meine Ueberlegung zu 27.5+ war so das Rad etwas agiler und auch gedaempfter hinzubekommen?


----------



## Orby (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich haette wohl ein Dirtjump Bike oder BMX gebraucht aber damals war zumindest bei mir noch kein Verstaendnis fuer Physik / Fahrradgeometrie da.


Wie schon geschrieben wurde, BMX oder Dirtfeeling wird sicherlich nicht aufkommen beim Paradox, egal welche Größe. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Meine naive Idee dahinter ist, dass das Rad nicht zum limitierenden Faktor werden sollte und mir Vertrauen fuer schwierige Abfahrten geben sollte.


L 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich hoffe so auch mit meinen Freunden die FS fahren fahren gehen zu koennen, auch wenn ich sicher langsamer als sie unterwegs sein werde.


L 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Meine Ueberlegung zu 27.5+ war so das Rad etwas agiler und auch gedaempfter hinzubekommen?


Ich fahre hinten einen 1kg Reifen mit 1,6bar Druck. Bei schlechtem Asphalt und Schotter ist da kein Unterschied zu meinem 730gr Reifen mit gleichem Druck am 120/110mm Fully. 
Im Gelände wirst immer ein HT merken, wobei das Paradox subjektiv hinten minimal weniger oder gedämpfter die Schläge weiterreicht. 

Ist tatsächlich die Frage ob das Paradox vom Konzept für dich das richtige ist. 

Ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen, als Ergänzung zu meinem Bügel-alles-platt Fully, ist es genial. Bei technischen Sachen musst dich mit dem Paradox nicht verstecken. Das geht alles wie mit dem großen Bike.


----------



## JensDey (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Meine Ueberlegung zu 27.5+ war so das Rad etwas agiler und auch gedaempfter hinzubekommen?


Ich fahre Fully/ HT 29" 2,25 bis 2,35. Ich bin auch schon ein Wakka mit 27,5*3.0 gefahren. Breiter (~27,5+) wird für mich nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du mit dem Druck extrem runter willst, ansonsten tut es auch 2,4 - 2,6. Und dann passt vermutlich 29" wieder besser. Und rollt als 29*2,4 halt auh richtig gut.


----------



## tical2000 (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich 34 und Familienvater, ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch zum grossen Bikeparkrowdie mutiere


Das geht schneller als Du denkst 


Ansonsten stimme @Orby bei allem zu. 

Meine Meinung: diese + Reifen braucht kein Mensch 

Für nen Wheelie und besonders Manual musst schon sehr ordentlich ziehen. Das ist für mich aufm Trail so in etwa ein Gradmesser für Verspieltheit. Das fällt mir beim Paradox nicht als erstes ein, wenn ich es beschreiben müsste.


----------



## neuronflow (18. Mai 2022)

Sind die Ls als Checkmarks zu verstehen?

Ich habe zu den Themen 29 vs 27.5 vs 27.5+ noch keine wirkliche Meinung. Dazu bin ich noch zu sehr am Anfang. Idealerweise kann ich mit dem Rad alles ausprobieren und dann dabei bleiben was mir am meisten liegt ohne jedes mal eine neue Gabel etc. zu kaufen. Womöglich lande ich bei einem Mullet Setup 

Wir haben hier einige recht einfache flowige Trails vor der Haustür. Dort habe ich mich schon etwas mit meinem Einrad versucht, aber schnell gemerkt warum es Mountaineinräder mit Bremsen gibt. Dann habe ich kurz überlegt mir so eines zu holen, aber dann beschlossen wenn direkt in ein Zweirad zu investieren.

Einige meiner Freunde haben FS Enduro Bikes, aber ich dachte mir ich fange lieber mit einem Hardtail an um erstmal die korrekte Fahrtechnik zu lernen und weniger Kosten + Wartung zu haben. Nun möchte ich aber schon mit meinen Freunden auf Tour gehen und dabei möglichst wenig Schieben und Ihnen ein Klotz am Bein sein. Ich werde dabei sowohl erfahrungstechnisch als auch durch das Rad hinterher sein.

Daraufhin habe ich geschaut welche Hardtails sich für Enduro eignen und bin so beim Paradox gelandet.
Fahrtechnisch spricht mich dieses Commencal Werbevideo sehr an, aber mir ist bewusst, dass dort ein Pro fährt und ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr auf dieses Level kommen werde:


----------



## Orby (18. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Sind die Ls als Checkmarks zu verstehen?


Stehen für Gr L die ich da rauslese. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Einige meiner Freunde haben FS Enduro Bikes


Ich vermute mit FS ist Fully gemeint. Deine Kumpels fahren mit ihren Enduros so wie in dem Video?



neuronflow schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich geschaut welche Hardtails sich für Enduro eignen und bin so beim Paradox gelandet.
> Fahrtechnisch spricht mich dieses Commencal Werbevideo sehr an, aber mir ist bewusst, dass dort ein Pro fährt und ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr auf dieses Level kommen werde:


Das Video hat wenige Sekunden die ich für mich mit MTB verbinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuronflow (18. Mai 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Stehen für Gr L die ich da rauslese.


Ahh 
Ja, FS=Full Suspension.



Orby schrieb:


> Das Video hat wenige Sekunden die ich für mich mit MTB verbinde.


Ja, das finde ich schoen am Rad fahren, es ist echt vielseitig. Meine Freunde sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann eher die "normalen" Trail/Bikepark fahrer. Ich bin schon immer ein Spielkind. Auch auf dem Snowboard und Kiteboard bin ich eher ein Jibber.


----------



## Alex0303 (18. Mai 2022)

Bin 183cm groß und fahre das Paradox in L, 140mm Gabel und 50mm Vorbau.

Mein erster Eindruck war "was für ein Schlachtschiff".
Der hat sich mit der Zeit auch bestätigt.
Das Paradox will bergab schnell gefahren werden und bügelt dabei sehr viel weg.
Enge Kurven sind nicht die große Stärke.

Die Reifenfreiheit ist beim Paradox auch begrenzt. Ein 29x2,6er ist schon knapp find ich. Fahre selbst einen Specialized Ground Control in 29x2,35".

Ich liebe mein Paradox und werd es in nächster Zeit sicher nicht hergeben.
Für dich scheint es aber nicht das richtige Bike zu sein.


----------



## neuronflow (18. Mai 2022)

Interessant, vielen Dank. In welche Richtung sollte ich dann schauen?


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Mai 2022)

Mir würd jetzt spontan sowas wie ein Santa Cruz Chameleon mit einer eher verspielten Geo einfallen (aktuelles Modell oder das vorherige gebraucht). Auch ein gebrauchtes Kona Honzo (- 2020) fährt sich sehr spaßig, wenn man die Gabel auf 140mm aufbockt.


----------



## Bananamann (19. Mai 2022)

Die Ragley‘s sollen auch recht gut sein, nur die Lieferzeiten nicht…


----------



## JensDey (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Interessant, vielen Dank. In welche Richtung sollte ich dann schauen?


Dein "Problem" dürfte der steile Sitzwinkel sein. Dadurch brauchst du dann vermutlich einen langen Reach oder längerer Vorbau.
Wenn du das für dich angenehme effektive Oberrohr kennst, kannst du auch das als Ausgangsbasis nehmen und dann dazu passende Reachwerte, LW und WB.
Das Dartmoor Primal 29 hat Von Reach bis WB ähnliche Werte wie das Paradox. Großer Unterschied ist der deutlich flachere SW. Dadurch "passt" dann eine Größe kleiner und das Bike ist dann halt deutlich weniger Ballermaschine.
Den Vorteil eines steilen SW hat man dann halt nicht.

_Edit: das Primal gibt es auch in 27,5"._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuronflow (19. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank.

Sollte ich einen eigenen Thread fuer meine Radfindung eroeffnen und diesen nicht weiter highjacken?

Ich habe noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Bikegeometrie. Das Paradox wird mit 76 Grad das Primal mit 72 Grad Sitzwinkel beschrieben, allerdings ist die Messtmethode wohl nicht einheitlich?

Von meinem Verstaendnis bedeutet ein groesserer Winkel hier, dass ich weiter vorne auf dem Rad sitze?
Das wird vermutlich beim gemuetlichen Bergauffahren relevant wenn man mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat.
Sobald es technisch wird sitzt man ja ohnehin nicht mehr im Sattel?
Ich glaube mittlerweile haben viele Hersteller so ein aggressives HT im Angebot.

Bei Ragley waere es wohl das mmmbop, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob die Firma noch voll operiert die Website war die ganze letzte Woche offline, nun scheint sie wieder da. Fuer das Dartmoor Primal finde ich keine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland.

Beim Paradox gefaellt mir die Fuehrung der Zuege deutlich besser als bei den beiden oben.
Ich denke idealerweise schaffe ich es ein Complete zu kaufen, unterm Strich komme ich da scheinbar deutlich guenstiger weg? Das wird beim Paradox wohl leider auch schwierig.


----------



## sebhunter (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Sollte ich einen eigenen Thread fuer meine Radfindung eroeffnen und diesen nicht weiter highjacken?
> 
> ...


Wenn Du´s verspielt magst, kommt vielleicht sowas in Frage?...mir ist das etwas zu verspielt:





...hat dank Winkelsteuersatz 65° LW und sonst 76° SW, 455mm Reach, 430mm KS, 450mm Sitzrohr...fährt wie ein Dirtbike.

Der Rahmen ist auch explizit für 27.5", 29" und Mullet ausgelegt.


----------



## Darth Happy (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich habe zu den Themen 29 vs 27.5 vs 27.5+ noch keine wirkliche Meinung. Dazu bin ich noch zu sehr am Anfang. Idealerweise kann ich mit dem Rad alles ausprobieren und dann dabei bleiben was mir am meisten liegt ohne jedes mal eine neue Gabel etc. zu kaufen. Womöglich lande ich bei einem Mullet Setup


Nur mal was allgemeines: Plus-Reifen sind immer dann im Vorteil, wenn es "scheppert" - auf flowigen Trails braucht man sie nicht (29er streng genommen auch nicht xD). 
Ein bisschen Direktheit geht natürlich flöten und wenn der Reifen ein bisschen was aushalten soll, kommt dafür auch ein bisschen Gewicht dazu.
Unabhängig davon ist das Paradox aber sicher ein geiles Bike, Banshee konnte schon immer gute Baller-Hardtails bauen


----------



## palatinmartin (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Sollte ich einen eigenen Thread fuer meine Radfindung eroeffnen und diesen nicht weiter highjacken?


Mich störst Du hier nicht. Wir reden ja immer noch vom Banshee und vergleichen es.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Bikegeometrie. Das Paradox wird mit 76 Grad das Primal mit 72 Grad Sitzwinkel beschrieben, allerdings ist die Messtmethode wohl nicht einheitlich?


Man unterscheidet zwischen tatsächlichem und effektivem Sitzwinkel. Interessiert ist der effektive (Winkel vom Tretlager zum Sattel [und damit abhängig von Deiner Sattelhöhe), weil der entscheidet, wie Du sitzt. Der tatsächliche ist der Winkel des Sattelrohrs.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Von meinem Verstaendnis bedeutet ein groesserer Winkel hier, dass ich weiter vorne auf dem Rad sitze?
> Das wird vermutlich beim gemuetlichen Bergauffahren relevant wenn man mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat.
> Sobald es technisch wird sitzt man ja ohnehin nicht mehr im Sattel?


Richtig. Ein flacher Winkel versetzt Dich weiter nach hinten was sich verstärkt, je weiter Du die Sattelstütze ausfährst. Steile Sitzwinkel erlauben es, einen langen Reach zu fahren, ohne dass Du überstreckt sitzt und, genau wie Du sagst, keinen Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad kriegst. Für die Bergabfahrt ist der Sitzwinkel nicht wirklich relevant.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich glaube mittlerweile haben viele Hersteller so ein aggressives HT im Angebot.
> 
> Bei Ragley waere es wohl das mmmbop, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob die Firma noch voll operiert die Website war die ganze letzte Woche offline, nun scheint sie wieder da. Fuer das Dartmoor Primal finde ich keine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland.



Frag mal bei Trailtoys nach. Die vertreiben meines Wissens Dartmoor in Deutschland.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Beim Paradox gefaellt mir die Fuehrung der Zuege deutlich besser als bei den beiden oben.
> Ich denke idealerweise schaffe ich es ein Complete zu kaufen, unterm Strich komme ich da scheinbar deutlich guenstiger weg? Das wird beim Paradox wohl leider auch schwierig.


Das Paradox gibt es neu nur als Rahmen zu kaufen. Als Komplettrad kriegst Du es aber vielleicht gebraucht, wenn das eine Option für Dich ist.


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Bikegeometrie. Das Paradox wird mit 76 Grad das Primal mit 72 Grad Sitzwinkel beschrieben, allerdings ist die Messtmethode wohl nicht einheitlich?


Korrekt. Sitzhöhe vs Stack. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Von meinem Verstaendnis bedeutet ein groesserer Winkel hier, dass ich weiter vorne auf dem Rad sitze?
> Das wird vermutlich beim gemuetlichen Bergauffahren relevant wenn man mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat.
> Sobald es technisch wird sitzt man ja ohnehin nicht mehr im Sattel?


Steilerer SW bedeutet dann meist auch mehr Reach, sonst fühlt sich ein L an wie ein S Rahmen im Sitzen. Dadurch wird aber das Bike länger, was nicht so deiner Wunschvorstellung passen sollte. 
Der Sitzwinkel war mein Grund für das Paradox. Weswegen ich es auch so schnell nicht hergeben werde. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich glaube mittlerweile haben viele Hersteller so ein aggressives HT im Angebot.


Ja und Nein. Spannende Trail-/Enduro-HTs gibt es schon lange. Aber nicht jeder Hersteller hat den Markt für sich entdeckt und manche sind verpfuschte XC-Notgeburten. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Bei Ragley waere es wohl das mmmbop, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob die Firma noch voll operiert die Website war die ganze letzte Woche offline, nun scheint sie wieder da


Werden sicherlich noch existieren. 



neuronflow schrieb:


> Fuer das Dartmoor Primal finde ich keine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland.


Frag mal bei Trailtoys an wer in der Region ein Bike für dich haben könnte. 



sebhunter schrieb:


> ..hat dank Winkelsteuersatz 65° LW und sonst 76° SW, 455mm Reach, 430mm KS, 450mm Sitzrohr...fährt wie ein Dirtbike.


In meinen Augen für dich vermutlich passender als das Paradox. 

Zu Ende getippt und 1min zu langsam @palatinmartin  😁


----------



## neuronflow (19. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das Dartmoor Primal 29 hat Von Reach bis WB ähnliche Werte wie das Paradox. Großer Unterschied ist der deutlich flachere SW. Dadurch "passt" dann eine Größe kleiner und das Bike ist dann halt deutlich weniger Ballermaschine.





palatinmartin schrieb:


> Richtig. Ein flacher Winkel versetzt Dich weiter nach hinten was sich verstärkt, je weiter Du die Sattelstütze ausfährst. Steile Sitzwinkel erlauben es, einen langen Reach zu fahren, ohne dass Du überstreckt sitzt und, genau wie Du sagst, keinen Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad kriegst. Für die Bergabfahrt ist der Sitzwinkel nicht wirklich relevant.


Ich verstehe nicht so recht wie das zusammengeht. Was ist eine "Ballermaschine"?
Ich habe das so interpretiert, dass es hier ums schnelle Bergabfahren geht, aber da bin ich doch eh nicht im Sattel?

Sitzposition, ich mag es gar nicht wenn ich micGh stark nach vorne lehnen muss und viel Druck auf den Handgelenken habe. Am liebsten fahre ich recht auf recht sitzend mit einem hohen Lenker. So komisch es klingt, das Enduro Bike von meinem Freund gefiel mir bei einem moderaten Anstieg bergauf besser als ein eher "klassisches" Hardtail. Von meinem Verständnis sollte mir ein steiler Sitzwinkel dann entgegen kommen?


palatinmartin schrieb:


> Das Paradox gibt es neu nur als Rahmen zu kaufen. Als Komplettrad kriegst Du es aber vielleicht gebraucht, wenn das eine Option für Dich ist.


Gebraucht kommt für mich in Frage, allerdings bin ich noch nicht kompetent genug um wirklich den Zustand der Teile zu beurteilen, deswegen ist es etwas schwierig.
Auch gebrauchte Einzelteilejagd ist für einen Anfänger vermutlich recht anspruchsvoll. Allerdings lerne ich sicher viel über mein Rad wenn ich es selbst aufbaue (und zahle womoeglich einiges Lehrgeld).

Was haltet ihr vom Ragley mmmbop? Wie ist das im Vergleich zum Paradox zu sehen?

Der Youtuber Hardtail party lobt das mmmbop und vor allem das Paradox in den Himmel:





Plus Reifen...ich habe so an 2.6-2.8 gedacht. Naiv wie ich bin verspreche ich mir davon etwas Fahrkomfort und Pannensicherheit wenn ich meinen Endurofreunden hinterherjage.


----------



## sebhunter (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so recht wie das zusammengeht. Was ist eine "Ballermaschine"?
> Ich habe das so interpretiert, dass es hier ums schnelle Bergabfahren geht, aber da bin ich doch eh nicht im Sattel?
> 
> Sitzposition, ich mag es gar nicht wenn ich micGh stark nach vorne lehnen muss und viel Druck auf den Handgelenken habe. Am liebsten fahre ich recht auf recht sitzend mit einem hohen Lenker. So komisch es klingt, das Enduro Bike von meinem Freund gefiel mir bei einem moderaten Anstieg bergauf besser als ein eher "klassisches" Hardtail. Von meinem Verständnis sollte mir ein steiler Sitzwinkel dann entgegen kommen?
> ...


Das mmmbop ist gut, das wurde auf Hardtailparty sehr gelobt, bis er das BigAL gefahren ist😉

BTW. ggf solltest mal einen Faden in der Kaufberatung aufmachen...nicht dass das hier zu OT wird?


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2022)

neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so recht wie das zusammengeht. Was ist eine "Ballermaschine"?
> Ich habe das so interpretiert, dass es hier ums schnelle Bergabfahren geht, aber da bin ich doch eh nicht im Sattel?
> 
> Sitzposition, ich mag es gar nicht wenn ich micGh stark nach vorne lehnen muss und viel Druck auf den Handgelenken habe. Am liebsten fahre ich recht auf recht sitzend mit einem hohen Lenker. So komisch es klingt, das Enduro Bike von meinem Freund gefiel mir bei einem moderaten Anstieg bergauf besser als ein eher "klassisches" Hardtail. Von meinem Verständnis sollte mir ein steiler Sitzwinkel dann entgegen kommen?


Um einen steilen Sitzwinkel zu realisieren ohne das Bike im Sitzen wie ein Kinderbike wirken zu lassen, wächst der Reach. Das Bike wird somit länger und laufruhiger. Also nicht das was man als verspielt und an jeder Kante abziehen versteht.

Ein klassisches HT hat mit einem Trail/Enduro-HT nichts gemeinsam. Der Stack vom Paradox ist immens, bis auf das Lector SF kenne ich kaum "klassische HTs" mit so einem immensen Stack. Die Front ist also immens hoch.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Plus Reifen...ich habe so an 2.6-2.8 gedacht. Naiv wie ich bin verspreche ich mir davon etwas Fahrkomfort und Pannensicherheit


Reifenbreite hat nichts mit Pannensicherheit zu tun.



neuronflow schrieb:


> Ich mag es gerne verspielt.


Nicht Paradox.


neuronflow schrieb:


> wenn ich meinen Endurofreunden hinterherjage.


Paradox.

Ein Bike was eher "verspielt" ist, wird bei Speed und wenn es rumpelt unruhig und vermittelt weniger Sicherheit. Du wirst nicht ermuntert rein zu halten, außer du bist ein Pro der tänzelnde Bikes unter sich locker wegsteckt. 
Wenn du Enduros hinterherjagen willst, sollte das Bike laufruhig sein.



Orby schrieb:


> empfinde es nicht als riesig. Bin aber nicht der "verspielte" Typ, ist für mich Fullyjäger bzw. Enduroersatz das Bike.


Solltest entscheiden ob du ein übergroßes Dirtbike willst oder deinen Endurofreunden hinterherjagen. Wo bist bereit Abstriche zu machen?


----------



## neuronflow (24. Mai 2022)

Dankeschoen, wie angeregt habe ich nun einmal einen Thread in der Kaufberatung eroeffnet:





						Enduro/Trail MTB für verspielten Anfänger
					

Hallo liebes Forum,  ich bin Neuling und möchte mir ein MTB kaufen. Ich bin als Kind relativ viel Rad gefahren und überall hinunter gesprungen. Als mein Rad zerbrach hat mir meine Mutter ein MTB gekauft, es war ein Scott Tampico das sich leider als totaler Fehlkauf entpuppt hat...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## F124 (27. Juni 2022)

Ich verkaufe mein Paradox als Komplettrad. Falls jemand Interesse hat: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1594760-banshee-paradox-29-v3-gr-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (19. Juli 2022)

Könnt ihr eine passende Rahmentasche empfehlen? Bin gerade am überlegen.


----------



## Alex0303 (19. September 2022)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Paradox in L? 
Bin auf ein Fully umgestiegen und werd den Rahmen verkaufen.

Fotos muss ich erst machen.
Bei Interesse gerne per PN.


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Oktober 2022)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand ein Paradox in XL und mit 120mm (531 EBL) Gabel? 
Ich suche eig. eine Trail Hardtail mit 120mm Federweg. Laut Banshee ist es auch für 120mm freigegeben. 
Etwas unschlüssig bin ich was entgegen der Geometrieangaben von Banhsee, bei 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe mit dem Sitzwinkel und dem effk. Oberrohr wird. 
Aktuell habe ich 687mm Oberrohr mit einem 35mm Vorbau und würde hier beim Banshe dann mit 50mm max. 60mm Vorbau gerne eine vergleichbar lange Sitzposition erreichen, da ich 193cm groß bin


----------



## Justbikesandfun (5. Oktober 2022)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Fährt hier zufällig jemand ein Paradox in XL und mit 120mm (531 EBL) Gabel?
> Ich suche eig. eine Trail Hardtail mit 120mm Federweg. Laut Banshee ist es auch für 120mm freigegeben.
> Etwas unschlüssig bin ich was entgegen der Geometrieangaben von Banhsee, bei 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe mit dem Sitzwinkel und dem effk. Oberrohr wird.
> Aktuell habe ich 687mm Oberrohr mit einem 35mm Vorbau und würde hier beim Banshe dann mit 50mm max. 60mm Vorbau gerne eine vergleichbar lange Sitzposition erreichen, da ich 193cm groß bin


Ich fahre ein XL - allerdings mit 140mm.
Bezüglich reach kann ich sagen, dass dieser extrem lang ist. Habe meinen 50mm Vorbau durch einen 35mm ersetzt. Teste das Ganze jetzt ausgiebig, aber es fühlt sich für mich (1,96m) bisher stimmiger an.
Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass 130mm beim Banshee der „sweet spot“ sein sollen. Da ich es selbst nicht ausprobiert habe, kann ich dazu nichts sagen aber ich könnte es mir in diesem setup als super „Allrounder“ vorstellen.
Bei weiteren Fragen gern melden ; )


----------



## Bananamann (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde eine 120er Gabel passt nicht zum Paradox.
Ich wollte ursprünglich das Paradox mit einer 130mm Gabel fahren und nachdem ich eine 140er Gabel hatte und noch auf den Airshaft wartete bin ich es erst mal mit der 140er gefahren. Habe dann den 130er Airshaft nicht mehr benötigt. Der Sitzwinkel ist schon sehr steil für ein Hardtail und man hat selbst mit einer 140er Gabel schon ordentlich Druck in den Handgelenken.
140 oder 150 sind für so ein Enduro Hardtail eher passend. Der Rahmen ist auch eher für härtere Sachen ausgelegt. 
Habe auch ein 120er Trail Hardtail aus Titan, das passt schon eher aber lässt nicht mal ansatzweise die Linien wie das Paradox zu.


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Oktober 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten 😀

Das der Sitzwinkel dann zu steil wird habe ich auch schon gedacht. Gut das ich da nicht allein mit der Meinung bin.

Mit 193 cm und 95 cm Schrittlänge fahre ich aktuell ein Nicolai Geometron mit 535mm Reach, 687mm effk. Oberrohr, 76,7 Sitzwinkel was im Sag eher 75,5 sein dürfte + leichtem Setback an der Sattelstütze, und 637 Stack. 

Von der Sitzposition könnte es für mich gerne noch minimal sportlicher gestreckter sein.

Das Hardtail soll etwas spritziger und schneller aber auf einfachen Trails eben verspielt sein.

Das Banshee sieht da schon nicht uninteressant aus da es auch kurze Kettenstreben hat.

Bin aber unsicher ob es mir nicht doch zu kurz vorkommt da der Reach und effk. Oberrohr schon ein ganzes Stück kürzer ist?

Wie immer ist die Auswahl an echten XL Rahmen eher begrenzt


----------



## Bananamann (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke das XL wird dir gut passen. Ein Hardtail sollte nicht so groß gewählt werden wie ein Fully weil es im Sag noch länger wird. Und das Paradox ist ein Schiff! Mir ist es mit 182 in Gr. L fast etwas zu lang. Mit 40mm Vorbau gehts aber gerade so. Dafür bergab dermaßen sicher, daß es mit Enduros mithalten kann.


----------



## gakul (5. Oktober 2022)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten 😀
> 
> Das der Sitzwinkel dann zu steil wird habe ich auch schon gedacht. Gut das ich da nicht allein mit der Meinung bin.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre schon mein drittes Nicolai in XL mit 535mm Reach und fand mein Paradox in XL super passend zu meiner Größe (194cm mit 94 cm SL). Das Rad fühlt sich durch das hohe Stack viel größer an, als man von 497mm Reach erwarten würde. Gefahren bin ich es mit einer 140mm Pike und 50mm Vorbau. Ich kann das Paradox nur empfehlen 👌


----------



## Tobiwan (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich find dass das Paradox bereits beim Wechsel von 130mm zu 140mm den Charakter deutlich ändert. Beides passt super zu dem Rad aber geht natürlich dann eher Richtung Trail statt Enduro. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen das Mal zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2022)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Bin aber unsicher ob es mir nicht doch zu kurz vorkommt da der Reach und effk. Oberrohr schon ein ganzes Stück kürzer ist?



Ich bin 1,86m, SL 88cm, etwas längeren Arme und hab das XL. Ich hab um die Front tiefer zu bekommen einen 45mm Vorbau mit -5° montiert was einem 50mm mit 0° entspricht. Ja ist nicht klein, aber nicht riesig für mich. Ich sitze nicht kompakt, aber alles andere als gestreckt wegen der hohen Front. 

Das Sitzrohr hat einen minimalen Knick was dir etwas Länge bringen dürfte. 
Mal eine Zahl von mir, ca. 700mm von Droppergestellmitte, bis Lenkermitte am Vorbau in meiner Konfig. 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Von der Sitzposition könnte es für mich gerne noch minimal sportlicher gestreckter sein.


Die Sitzposition am Paradox finde ich sehr angenehm, gerade auf längeren Runden. Da mein leicht rollendes DC Bike nicht einsatzfähig war, hab ich die gleiche Fitness-Schotter-Runde mal mit dem Paradox gedreht.
Geht erstaunlich gut, aber die hohe Front und das kürzere eff Oberrohr nehmen die Lust auf Schottervollgasfahrten gegen den Wind. Falls du dies gemeint hast mit sportlicher gestreckt. 

Hab auch eine 140mm Gabel verbaut. Persönlich könnte ich mir 130mm vorstellen, 120mm eher nicht. Macht schon Spaß mit der Paradox und 140mm überall rein zu halten 😀   

Ist aber natürlich alles eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und was man erwartet und sich wünscht.


----------



## PioneerPixel (6. Oktober 2022)

Genau mit einer sportlicheren Sitzposition meine ich, dass es einen animiert Kette zu geben. Für mein Empfinden benötigt es dazu eine gestrecktere, längere Sitzposition. Sonst bekomme ich vorallem in der Ebene bis leichten Anstieg nicht genug Druck ins Pedal. Klar geht es richtig steil Bergan ist ein steiler Sitzwinkel echt angenehm. Das brauche ich für mich aber erst wenn es lang steil Bergan geht. 

Das Hardtail soll für mich nicht zwingend das Bike sein mit dem ich überall kompromisslos reinhalten kann. Dafür habe ich dann mein Enduro (G15). Daher möchte ich es lieber mehr in richtung Tour aufbauen. Daher die Idee einer 120mm Gabel. Ich würde dann auch verschiedene Touren/ Trails je Bike fahren. Das Hardtail soll einfach etwas spritziger und spaßiger auf einfachen Trails sein. Vorallem im Winter bei sehr schlammigen Bedingungen finde ich es auch angenehm nicht immer die Steilen do or die Trails zu fahren. Nur macht das Enduro auf den flacheren teilweise einen etwas müden Eindruck 

Ich denke ich schaue erst einmal noch nach weiteren schönen Hardtailrahmen (wobei das Paradox echt super ist) die von der Geo bei einer flacheren Gabel als vorgesehen noch passend sind im Sitzwinkel und Stack. Der Reach wird dadurch dann ja auch länger was meiner Vorstellung entgegen kommt.


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Oktober 2022)

Pipedream Sirius?


----------



## palatinmartin (7. Oktober 2022)

@PioneerPixel Hast das Video von HardtailParty schon gesehen? Da testet er das Paradox mit einer 120mm-Gabel:


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Oktober 2022)

Danke  @palatinmartin  Hardtail Party kannte ich, dieses eine Video aber tatsächlich noch nicht.
Sicherlich sind hier auch sehr stark die extrem leichten Laufräder (unter 1500g der Satz) maßgeblich, aber genau so wie er es auch für einfachere Trails beschreibt stelle ich mir ein Trail Hardtail vor. 

Das Banshee gefällt mir echt gut und der Hinterbau (Flex) scheint ja wirklich auch gut zu funktionieren. 
Unsicher bin ich dann beim Sitzwinkel. Ansonsten sollte mir alles weitere Passen. 
Der Sitzwinkel dürfte im Sag (da müsste die Gabeldann ca. 507mm EBL haben (531mm unbelastet)) dann auf gut 77° kommen. Um das auszugleichen denke ich braucht es gut 30mm Setback am sattel. 

Meine Moveloc hat 7mm Setback. Zusätzlich kann ich den Sattel 10 bis 12mm nach hinten verschieben.
Kann passten, kann aber immer noch zu steil sein  Echt nicht so einfach


----------



## palatinmartin (7. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal mein XL (ich bin 190 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90 cm). 140mm Pike. Finde ich vom Sitzwinkel her nicht extrem. Wenn Du nicht explizit was gegen steile Sitzwinkel hast, darf das m.E. ruhig noch einen Grad steiler werden. Oder machst nen Kompromiss mit einer 130er Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (7. Oktober 2022)

Hab vor kurzem meinen Sitzwinkel beim Paradox gemessen. Gr. L, Gabelhöhe 550mm (140er), Sitzhöhe 786, Sitzwinkel 76,3. Mir ist das fast schon zu steil, wenn ich mir vorstelle die Gabel nochmal 2cm runter zu stellen für mich unmöglich.
Das Paradox passt dir bestimmt perfekt aber vergiss das mit der 120er Gabel, das macht bei dem Rad keinen Sinn. Mindestens 130, eher 140 oder ein anderes Rad.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe nun auch mal an meinem Renner und MTB (fully) die Sitzwinkel auf mitte Sattelschiene gemessen.
Rennrad 74,9°
MTB 76.1°

Beides fühlt sich für mich gut an. Kann also knapp 76° haben, für mich. Dann müsste ich beim Paradox mit 120er Gabel dennoch mit SetBack arbeiten


----------



## Bananamann (7. Oktober 2022)

Für ein Fully ist der Sitzwinkel ideal weils im Sag dann ja wieder flacher wird, das Hardtail hingegen wird steiler. Das sollte man nicht übersehn. Aber kauf dir das Paradox und du fährst es dann doch mit 140er Gabel und stellst dein Fully in Frage. So gings mir auch schon…😂


----------



## Orby (7. Oktober 2022)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Das Hardtail soll für mich nicht zwingend das Bike sein mit dem ich überall kompromisslos reinhalten kann. Dafür habe ich dann mein Enduro (G15). Daher möchte ich es lieber mehr in richtung Tour aufbauen. Daher die Idee einer 120mm Gabel. Ich würde dann auch verschiedene Touren/ Trails je Bike fahren. Das Hardtail soll einfach etwas spritziger und spaßiger auf einfachen Trails sein. Vorallem im Winter bei sehr schlammigen Bedingungen finde ich es auch angenehm nicht immer die Steilen do or die Trails zu fahren. Nur macht das Enduro auf den flacheren teilweise einen etwas müden Eindruck


Bei mir war das HT auch mal als Winterbike gedacht. Dann irgendwann gemerkt, macht Spaß rein zu halten. Hab ja auch noch mit dem Sentinel ein potentes bergab Bike, was ich aber nur noch raushole wenn es sich lohnt. 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> gut 77° kommen. Um das auszugleichen denke ich braucht es gut 30mm Setback am sattel.


Das sollten schon um die 10-15mm reichen um auf 76° wieder zu kommen. 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Meine Moveloc hat 7mm Setback. Zusätzlich kann ich den Sattel 10 bis 12mm nach hinten verschieben.
> Kann passten, kann aber immer noch zu steil sein  Echt nicht so einfach


Ich würde gerne mal noch steilere SW probieren. Wo ist die Grenze? 
Aktuell kenn ich nur die Grenze nach unten, 76° auf Stack gemessen mit vermutlich realen 70-71° am DC, da schiebe ich schon den Sattel 10-15mm nach vorne und finde es gerade noch OK. 
Am Paradox hab ich ihn auch ca. 5mm vor.


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich würd mir nicht so viel Gedanken machen. Mit 130mm funktioniert das bike super und mit 140mm sowieso. Ich selbst hätte keine Bedenken auch 120mm zu fahren - ganz im Gegenteil. Aber dann tatsächlich noch mit richtig leichten Laufrädern. Wenn du ne Gabel hast die so flexibel im Federweg ist dann musst du nur in nem air-Shaft investieren - das find ich überschaubar.

Ideal fänd ich ja ne verstellbare Gabel a‘la die alten Dual Position Air mit 120 UND 140mm…


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Oktober 2022)

@PioneerPixel 
Hier noch die Geodaten vom Paradox mit 140, 130, 120mm





Wie gesagt fahre ich mit 130mm. Diese nutze ich aber so gut wie nie aus, da ich mehr Wert auf eine stabile Geo (also wenig Federwegsnutzung) als auf viel Federweg (bei dem ich mich auf dem Rad ständig neu positionieren muss) lege.
Mein Paradox hat den gleichen Einsatzzweck wie bei dir angedacht, da ich noch ein Prime V3 Mullet habe das wirklich Hölle ist. Außerdem kommt das Rad immer mit in den Familienurlaub, da man damit mit den Kiddies in die Stadt und abends trotzdem noch in die Berge ziehen kann. Da ich ein bisschen pingelig bei Geo-Sachen bin lege ich inzwischen mehr Wert auf eine veränderbare Front. Ich fahr mit dem Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau (+/- 5mm Stack Höhe) und 2 x 5 mm Spacern (die kommen für XC-Fahrten nach oben und für steiles Zeug nach unten). Das ändert das Bike deutlich mehr als wenn ich die Gabel von 130mm auf 140mm aufbocke.

Egal was du machst - mach´s richtig 
Gruss


----------



## SinusJayCee (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe vor kurzem meinem Paradox-Rahmen bekommen und fange gerade mit dem Aufbau an. Wen das interessiert, der kann das hier verfolgen:





						Aufbau Banshee Paradox
					

Moin!  Da Aufbauthreads hier ja nicht gerade unbeliebt sind, habe ich mich entschlossen für meinen ersten Komplettaufbau auch einen zu eröffnen.  Kurz zum Hintergrund: Ich habe bei meinem Stumpjumper Comp Alloy (MJ2021) über die Zeit ein paar Komponenten getauscht. Da die Teile zu schade sind...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch unterwegs ein paar Tipps


----------



## Bananamann (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich habs getan, mein Paradox ist jetzt ein Mullet und YES, it‘s a keeper! Alles was mich gestört hat wurde durch das kleinere Hinterrad eliminiert. Sitzwinkel flacher, Reach kürzer, verspielter und geht besser um die Ecken. Man steht auch mehr im Rad als auf dem Rad und hat extrem viel Vertrauen. Es ist als wäre das Paradox als Mullet konstruiert worden. Reifenfreiheit war ja eh immer ein Problem, jetzt fahr ich hinten einen 2.6er ohne Probleme und mit mehr als genug Platz. Einzig das Tempo wird mit dem 29er besser gehalten und es rollt in der Ebene besser aber das ist ohnehin nicht mein Einsatzzweck fürs Paradox.
Hab zusätzlich eine kürzere 170mm Kurbel verbaut was ich sowieso mal probieren wollte und gefällt mir in dem Setup auch sehr gut. 
Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Trailrunden, langsam wird mein Fully überflüssig…😬🤙


----------



## mike79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich finds immer wieder beeindruckend wie sauber so ein Rad sein kann...beeindruckend


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel flacher, Reach kürzer, verspielter und geht besser um die Ecken.


Interessant, wie die Vorlieben auseinander gehen. Ich habe mir das Paradox gerade wegen dem steilen Sitzwinkel ausgesucht. Habe aber auch sehr lange Beine. Den Reach finde ich für meine Größe perfekt und im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpi finde ich das Bike schon sehr verspielt.

Schön, dass das Paradox uns beide zufrieden stellt 



Bananamann schrieb:


> Hab zusätzlich eine kürzere 170mm Kurbel verbaut was ich sowieso mal probieren wollte und gefällt mir in dem Setup auch sehr gut.


Ich fahre auch auf beiden Bikes eine 170er Kurbel. Finde ich sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag auch einen moderat steilen Sitzwinkel und im 29er Setup hat das Ding einen gemessenen 76,3 Grad Sitzwinkel. Mullet bin ich jetzt bei 75,5, was ja für ein Hardtail immer noch steil ist. Außerdem hatte ich beim 29er immer das Gefühl zu hoch zu sitzen bzw. zu viel Druck an den Handgelenken zu haben. Probiere hald sehr gerne herum und beim Paradox hab ich jetzt mein ideales Setup gefunden.
Ja, ein sehr vielseitig geniales Rad was sich Banshee da ausgedacht hat. 👍


----------



## palatinmartin (5. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich mag auch einen moderat steilen Sitzwinkel und im 29er Setup hat das Ding einen gemessenen 76,3 Grad Sitzwinkel. Mullet bin ich jetzt bei 75,5, was ja für ein Hardtail immer noch steil ist. Außerdem hatte ich beim 29er immer das Gefühl zu hoch zu sitzen bzw. zu viel Druck an den Handgelenken zu haben. Probiere hald sehr gerne herum und beim Paradox hab ich jetzt mein ideales Setup gefunden.
> Ja, ein sehr vielseitig geniales Rad was sich Banshee da ausgedacht hat. 👍


Hätte ich ja direkt Lust, auch mal zu testen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich mag auch einen moderat steilen Sitzwinkel und im 29er Setup hat das Ding einen gemessenen 76,3 Grad Sitzwinkel. Mullet bin ich jetzt bei 75,5, was ja für ein Hardtail immer noch steil ist.


75,5° sind in der Tat auch noch verhältnismäßig steil. Mit meiner Sattelüberhöhung bin ich aber über jedes zusätzliche Grad froh, weil sonst der Sattel zu weit nach hinten kommt:









Bananamann schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich beim 29er immer das Gefühl zu hoch zu sitzen bzw. zu viel Druck an den Handgelenken zu haben.


Für ein 29" hat Banshee hier aber auch schon einen sehr gut Job gemacht. Man ist durch das tiefe Tretlager schon ziemlich gut in das Bike integriert. Das ist zum Glück bei meinem Stumpi auch so. Dort hatte ich testweise mit dem Flip-Chip das Tretlager einmal höher eingestellt und das hat mir gar nicht gefallen.

Mit dem Mullet-Setup kommt das Tretlager natürlich noch einmal tiefer, das kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen.



Bananamann schrieb:


> Probiere hald sehr gerne herum und beim Paradox hab ich jetzt mein ideales Setup gefunden.


Ich probiere auch gerne viel aus  Beim Paradox habe ich das Cockpit erst einmal so ausgewählt und eingestellt, dass es nah an meinem Stumpi ist. Da werde ich aber sicher auch noch mit anderen Spacern etc. experimentieren.


----------



## palatinmartin (5. Dezember 2022)

Aus Liebe zu diesem Hobel hier ein Bild des Paradox bei seinen zwei angestammten Kerndisziplinen: Matsch pflügen und Fullys hinterherjagen, bzw. einer kurzen Pause davon


----------



## Orby (7. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich habs getan, mein Paradox ist jetzt ein Mullet und YES, it‘s a keeper! Alles was mich gestört hat wurde durch das kleinere Hinterrad eliminiert. Sitzwinkel flacher, Reach kürzer, verspielter und geht besser um die Ecken. Man steht auch mehr im Rad als auf dem Rad und hat extrem viel Vertrauen. Es ist als wäre das Paradox als Mullet konstruiert worden. Reifenfreiheit war ja eh immer ein Problem, jetzt fahr ich hinten einen 2.6er ohne Probleme und mit mehr als genug Platz. Einzig das Tempo wird mit dem 29er besser gehalten und es rollt in der Ebene besser aber das ist ohnehin nicht mein Einsatzzweck fürs Paradox.
> Hab zusätzlich eine kürzere 170mm Kurbel verbaut was ich sowieso mal probieren wollte und gefällt mir in dem Setup auch sehr gut.
> Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Trailrunden, langsam wird mein Fully überflüssig…😬🤙
> Anhang anzeigen 1596315



Hätte nicht gedacht dass es funktioniert, dachte das Tretlager kommt zu tief. Wobei ich auch als full 29 170mm Kurbeln fahre. 

Glaube aber es kommt tatsächlich viel auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an wie du ja hier schreibst. 


Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich mag auch einen moderat steilen Sitzwinkel und im 29er Setup hat das Ding einen gemessenen 76,3 Grad Sitzwinkel. Mullet bin ich jetzt bei 75,5, was ja für ein Hardtail immer noch steil ist. Außerdem hatte ich beim 29er immer das Gefühl zu hoch zu sitzen bzw. zu viel Druck an den Handgelenken zu haben. Probiere hald sehr gerne herum und beim Paradox hab ich jetzt mein ideales Setup gefunden.
> Ja, ein sehr vielseitig geniales Rad was sich Banshee da ausgedacht hat. 👍



Ich hab bei 4cm Körpergröße eine Rahmennummer größer würde es weder kleiner noch flacher den Sitzwinkel haben wollen. 

Hast aber auf jeden Fall recht mit vielseitig und genial. Macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune das Paradox.


----------



## Gerrit (8. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hab bei *4cm Körpergröße* eine Rahmennummer größer würde es weder kleiner noch flacher den Sitzwinkel haben wollen.


Scheint wirklich ein extrem variables Rad zu sein 😁


----------



## Evel Karnievel (6. Januar 2023)

Sucht jemand einen gelben XL Rahmen? Würde mich ggf. trennen.


----------



## kreisel (6. Januar 2023)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Sucht jemand einen gelben XL Rahmen? Würde mich ggf. trennen.


Was letzte Prais? 

Hast du evtl. schon Foddos?


----------

